# DUBAI | Uptown Dubai Tower 1 - Burj 2020 | 711m | 2333ft | 115 fl | App



## noir-dresses

Dubai set to get the world’s tallest commercial tower.

This building will be at least 660 meters in height. Let's wait and see what it will look like with further details coming soon.

http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-tallest-commercial-tower-2013-07-02-1.512893



Gabriel900 said:


>


----------



## 1Filipe1

wow great


----------



## desertpunk

^^



> Dubai set to get the world’s tallest commercial tower
> 
> *DMCC says work in concept design; financially strong to complete the project*
> 
> By Parag Deulgaonkar
> Published Tuesday, July 02, 2013
> 
> The Dubai Multi Commodities Centre (DMCC), the master developer of Jumeirah Lakes Towers, on Tuesday said it will be building a new business park with the centerpiece being the world’s tallest commercial tower.
> 
> The DMCC Business Park, comprising 107,000 square metres of commercial and retail space, and the world’s tallest commercial tower, are currently in the concept design phase.
> 
> No details were given on the height, location or when work will commence on the tower.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ahmed bin Sulayem, Executive Chairman of DMCC, said: “The world’s tallest commercial tower and the DMCC Business Park are the next natural steps to ensure we continue to welcome companies to the free zone as demand grows - particularly large regional corporations and multi-nationals – in the near future. The initiative is designed to further strengthen Dubai’s position as the global hub for commodities trade and enterprise.”
> 
> DMCC has not had any external debt for several years, according to Islam Zughayer, managing director and head, Berenson MENA, an investment banking firm with offices in New York, Dubai and Kuwait.
> 
> “Prudent fiscal management and focussed leadership have allowed DMCC to maintain a healthy balance sheet that can support a project of this magnitude,” said Zughayer.
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...-tallest-commercial-tower-2013-07-02-1.512893
> [...]


Could be a corker! :cheers:


----------



## RobertWalpole

Superb!


----------



## KillerZavatar

sweet :cheers: we knew dubai was back, but now it is getting real crazy again!


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> sweet :cheers: we knew dubai was back, but now it is getting real crazy again!


660m+ sounds awesome. Can't wait for renderings :cheers:


----------



## Hudson11

> The DMCC Business Park, comprising 107,000 square metres of commercial and retail space, and the world’s tallest commercial tower, are currently in the concept design phase. No details were given on the height, location or when work will commence on the tower.


so don't get too excited just yet. this is still just and idea in someone's head. A design is probably months away.


----------



## krkseg1ops

The design itself is not really that important now. The fact that they are indeed planning a commercial center with the world's highest commercial tower means they aim high so we can expect something interesting here.


----------



## MrSlippery519

KillerZavatar said:


> sweet :cheers: we knew dubai was back, but now it is getting real crazy again!


Would not go that far, there are still a crap load of projects that are not moving and many others that are moving at a snails pace (not talking supertalls just projects in general). I have a bunch of friends who work there on 2 different large projects.

Regardless of that to the topic at hand this would be amazing, looking forward to seeing the design.


----------



## Archaean

I wonder if the developers will even be able to fill this to 5% capacity when its completed.


----------



## FM 2258

Can't wait to see what comes of this!


----------



## roomian

Wooow! Spectacular ssssupertalll


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

The first megatall in Dubai since the Burj Khalifa?
EDIT: my 300th post! :banana:


----------



## no_gods

Dubai is back like in the good old times :colgate:


----------



## ZZ-II

i wouldn't call it good old times until now. let's see what the next years will bring us.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Great news! Dubai could really use some towers in that range. :cheers:


----------



## BiloAD

Great project! Does anyone knows who is the architect or consultant for this project?


----------



## AltinD

IMO it's way to early to open a thread for this .... for the Lagoons tower as well


----------



## aquaticko

As far as I know (admittedly not very far), most of the stalled/cancelled projects in Dubai were either primarily or entirely residential. Maybe the office market is doing better?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Nope, most were actually commercials and mixed use .... talking about huge towers here, not some "tiny" 12 - 30 floors


----------



## germantower

The best location would be the round plot in business bay. Not here. It would be good that the BK has a tall neighbor. I mean, if build here, it will be like driving around a suburb and suddenly a megatall, without any sophisticated connection to a business hub. One can´t call JLT and Dubai marina an adequate business hub to a 600m+ office building. The planing behind this is pure rubbish IMO.


----------



## droneriot

I reckon they're gonna make the street that goes vertical on the right side of Gabriel's screenshot wider.


----------



## DubaiM

GeneratorNL said:


> That's too bad. I had hoped that Nakheel Harbour was just put in the fridge. Are you sure it's dead and not just On Hold? (In the Dubai Forum the title says 'On Hold', that's why I'm asking.)


Nothing happened during all this 5 years and as I've already said: Nakheel published so many other projects, I think they've given up the Nakheel Harbour...
Why would they publish other projects, if they would save money for Nakheel Harbour?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

germantower said:


> Such a tall office building planned in the midst of a residential highrise cluster (JLT) and villa suburbs in the midst of pretty much nothing that gives this tower a meaningful integretion into the city´s fabric. What is wrong with the Dubai city planners?


Actually the concept sounds amazing. It will totally dominate the area like Burj Dubai does in Downtown. Who cares if the surroundings are residential or whatever. 
Also there's more than enough empty land around it which gives hope for future developments.


----------



## ZZ-II

germantower said:


> The best location would be the round plot in business bay. Not here. It would be good that the BK has a tall neighbor. I mean, if build here, it will be like driving around a suburb and suddenly a megatall, without any sophisticated connection to a business hub. One can´t call JLT and Dubai marina an adequate business hub to a 600m+ office building. The planing behind this is pure rubbish IMO.


I totally agree with you! That round plot would be just perfect for this tower.


----------



## AltinD

That would be like one building his barn on a nearby farm belonging to someone else


----------



## droneriot

Worse, it would be like one buildig his barn on a farm on the other side of the city belonging to someone else.


----------



## DubaiM

Yes, you're right! This plot at business Bay is just perfect. There's a chance, that they change the location. Nothing is decided!


----------



## doudousouli

I think this plot in business bay is to close to dubai mall to build a commercial tower ... I think that it's a better strategy to build the tower close to dubai Marina thanks these two upcoming projects : Blue Waters & Expo 2020 location.


----------



## DubaiM

Why is it too close to Dubai Mall? Why should it not be build close to Dubai Mall?


----------



## doudousouli

Yeah i think personaly that plot in business bay is too close... if they want to lure people to other places, the marina would be great !


----------



## AltinD

Come on people .....


----------



## DubaiM

doudousouli said:


> Yeah i think personaly that plot in business bay is too close... if they want to lure people to other places, the marina would be great !


The Marina is already a great place where many tourists are. 
But Business Bay needs a shine-up because there are many plots, which aren't filled. 
So tourists aren't interested in visiting Business Bay, because they think there's nothing special. 
If this tower would be build in Business Bay, many tourists will also be in this area.
And I think, it wouldn't be too close to Dubai Mall. The Dubai Mall is 2km away from this plot...


----------



## noir-dresses

doudousouli said:


> Yeah i think personaly that plot in business bay is too close... if they want to lure people to other places, the marina would be great !


The only thing they care this tower lure's are corporate big business which is the bottom line.


----------



## Gabriel900

Plot of Burj 2020 is to the extreme left


----------



## DubaiM

Really bad location hno:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

DubaiM said:


> Really bad location hno:


They couldn't have chosen a better one. It will have a great synergy with JLT and Dubai Marina IMO :cheers:


----------



## DubaiM

Sure, the BB plot


----------



## droneriot

Would be a great start for expanding the skyline further westwards.


----------



## DubaiM

I would expand the skyline in the direction of Burj Khalifa. 
I prefer, that the Dubai Marina skyline and the DBD skyline will be more connected.


----------



## droneriot

You are aware of the distance between DM and BK, right?


----------



## DubaiM

Yes there are more then 15km between DM and BB/ DBD but it could only be 10km in future, if they try to connect the skylines more.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

DubaiM said:


> Sure, the BB plot


Nope. I'm still hoping for Signature / Dancing Towers there. After all it was one of the most impressive proposals for Dubai.


----------



## droneriot

DubaiM said:


> here are more then 15km between DM and BB/ DBD but it could only be 10km in future


:? The point...?


----------



## DubaiM

It will be more connected! Why work against this connection, when it is possible to do?


----------



## droneriot

It doesn't make any sense to build 15km worth of towers rather than build towers where there is demand. :bash:


----------



## DubaiM

But a super tall often marks the city-centre, right? I don't think that this abandoned plot is the city-centre.
I mean, that it looks better, when the skylines are *more* connected.Not completely connected.
And the city itself, would be more connected. Better two city-centres, which are 10km far away from each other, then two city-centres, which are 15km far away from each other, IMO.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
totally agree.


----------



## patrykus

I second that. 

Let's just say it must have been huge demand on that desert burj kahlifa was build on


----------



## Blue Flame

I like the idea of slowly bridging the gap between BB and JLT, but not by building this on the Signature Towers plot- I'm still hoping that can be resurrected someday.
A better location, IMO, is on SZR, not too far from the Emirate Park Towers. Possibly the Lam Tara Towers' plot.


----------



## DubaiM

No not on SZR. On SZR many buildings 'tack' to another.
A megatall and landmark like that has no business there, IMO.

-edit- But maybe in DIFC? There are many nice plots!


----------



## noir-dresses

Blue Flame said:


> I like the idea of slowly bridging the gap between BB and JLT, but not by building this on the Signature Towers plot- I'm still hoping that can be resurrected someday.
> A better location, IMO, is on SZR, not too far from the Emirate Park Towers. Possibly the Lam Tara Towers' plot.


Your missing the point because what you wish for is not located in a Free Zone.

Do you have any idea how hard it is to make a building of this size, and height dedicated to commercial use, or only office space to be financially viable?

The reason the Burj 2020 has been chosen to be built in this location is because of supply, and demand. The demand will definitely be there once the existing supply dries up in the next few years. There is no space left in JLT, and that is the reason this building will rise to the height that is rumoured.

There are so many commercial, or mixed use buildings in BB, and SZR that are not even close to leasing all of they're space. Now how would a building of this size be financially successful there?


----------



## noir-dresses

THE DUBAI GUYS posted this in the UAE thread,

Local contractor mobilises for Dubai Marina super-high-rise tower

18 February 2014, 6:28 GMT | By Colin Foreman 

There are two other 100-storey-plus towers in the design stage in Dubai. The tallest is the 660-metre-tall, 115-storey Burj 2020. The project client, Dubai Multi Commodities Centre (DMCC), expects construction work on the Burj 2020 tower project to start in 2015. The tower has been designed to be the world’s tallest commercial tower.

http://www.meed.com/sectors/constru...-marina-super-high-rise-tower/3189481.article


----------



## 1Dxb

http://dubaidevelopments.blogspot.ae/


----------



## noir-dresses

Dubai's Burj 2020 plans world's highest observation deck.

Will offer 360-degree view of Dubai's landscape.

http://www.emirates247.com/news/dub...-highest-observation-deck-2014-03-03-1.540295

“It will be the tallest commercial tower in the world and it won’t be far off from the height of Burj Khalifa.”


----------



## monderk

noir-dresses said:


> Dubai's Burj 2020 plans world's highest observation deck.
> 
> Will offer 360-degree view of Dubai's landscape.
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/news/dub...-highest-observation-deck-2014-03-03-1.540295
> 
> “It will be the tallest commercial tower in the world and it won’t be far off from the height of Burj Khalifa.”


^^^^

Is there any initial layout or drawings or even sketches..any idea how it will look like? Been excited for this project since it was announced.


----------



## droneriot

Would have been posted already if there was.


----------



## Munwon

I really starting to think it will be 729m+ It will have to be taller than Zhongnan Tower in Suzhou.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ it won't be far off of burj khalifa makes me also think, not more than 100m smaller, which is about that as well. Probably still under 800m though, because if it was very close they would just raise it a bit to get the cities title i guess.


----------



## DubaiM

I think it will be around 750m tall. Great, but I hope the design is as impressive as the hight.

The highest observation deck in the world. Lets see the highest now is 488m high and as far as I know Dubai, it will be much higher. So maybe 600m?


----------



## AltinD

I see you haven't started taking the 'crash-course to SSC forum rules for newbies' just yet.


----------



## droneriot

4npower said:


> Because 99.9% of the time when someone asks that question, they follow it up with something along the lines of "this Tower is pointless as there isn't enough people to fill it. Dubai is full of blah, blah, blah". Or just trying to be negative or indirect in the first place. AltinD has been around long enough to know when these questions are just to start an argument or to be negative in a thread. If the guy has access to this site, then he has access to Google. If he really wanted to know the occupancy rate of Dubai, why wouldn't he just type it in the search bar? It brings up about 250,000 results. The point is, ask a stupid, indirect question, get a stupid, indirect answer.


Technically every service provided by this forum could be provided by Google, so following your logic this forum is not necessary at all. Why are you here, then?

I say let people ask questions, that's what discussion forums are for. If you have an answer, answer, if you don't have an answer, don't answer.


----------



## BasedYeezus2

droneriot said:


> Technically every service provided by this forum could be provided by Google, so following your logic this forum is not necessary at all. Why are you here, then?
> 
> I say let people ask questions, that's what discussion forums are for. If you have an answer, answer, if you don't have an answer, don't answer.


Exactly. It's off-putting for _"newbies"_ and makes people not ever want to visit the site



AltinD said:


> I see you haven't started taking the 'crash-course to SSC forum rules for newbies' just yet.


\

I know them now...


----------



## getroy

Turner appointed Burj 2020 project manager :cheers:
(According to meed)


----------



## city of the future

Hope we get a design for this at Cityscape


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ that's in less than a month, that would be great. cityscape always has great projects in models that we didn't know too much about.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

It's the easiest way to publish and market it to investors. I'm sure we're gonna see some great designs at Cityscape, including Burj 2020 :cheers:


----------



## noir-dresses

In the UAE forum some one posted from that they heard from DMCC insiders sales are so successful that they are considering raising the height of this building to the world's highest.

The building would no longer be strictly commercial, but mixed use.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
rumors that i like to hear. anyway, just rumors :cheers:


----------



## AltinD

Well, making a tower of that size purely commercial was/is a stupid big gamble


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
it's not the first building with over a hundred floors that would be purely office, worked out for Taipei in the end as well. But yes, it is for sure more risk than going mixed use and i do not see any negative effects of going mixed, especially with top floors for hotels, seems to be a waste to not use them.

by the way, cityscape started today, so are we likely to get news for this tower the next few days?


----------



## rauthier

noir-dresses said:


> In the UAE forum some one posted from that they heard from DMCC insiders sales are so successful that they are considering raising the height of this building to the world's highest.
> 
> The building would no longer be strictly commercial, but mixed use.


oh well i heard from my gfs mothers cat yadda yadda.


----------



## ZZ-II

Worlds highest? 1000m+?

That would be too god to be true


----------



## Conceptarq

Not renders yet?


----------



## ZZ-II

Isn't cityscape starting today?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
I think yesterday already, but yes hopefully we will get models on cityscape or at least some info on burj2020


----------



## droneriot

There's someone hard at work in the Dubai city compilation thread with pics and infos from Cityscape, but nothing on any supertalls yet.

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117568988#post117568988


----------



## AltinD

rauthier said:


> oh well i heard from my gfs mothers cat yadda yadda.


DMCC is the tower's developer, your GF's mother is nobody


----------



## AltinD

BTW, I pre-registered for the Cityscape but didn't go neither yesterday, nor today. Maybe I'll drop by tomorrow morning .... however rest assured there will be no renders. They haven't officially closed the design competition yet.


----------



## DubaiM

Oh man... I'm dying of waiting.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
only if Burj 2020 completes before Kingdom Tower


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ only if Burj 2020 completes before Kingdom Tower


And that won't happen as long as there is no big delay at KT.


----------



## DubaiM

The design release is taking forever! It should be soon btw...


----------



## 1Dxb

DubaiM said:


> The design release is taking forever! It should be soon btw...


Only a matter of weeks according to this;
http://gulfnews.com/business/property/uae/homing-in-on-design-for-world-s-tallest-office-tower-1.1412516


----------



## DubaiM

Man, they replay need much time to get the perfect design... I hope the design end up as perfect as much time they need.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

According to that article, Tokyo Skytree is an... office tower?? :lol:


----------



## noir-dresses

As planned design should be released by the end of the year,


----------



## Gabriel900

So the site is fenced now and it's sinking :lol:! That's progress ... I think


Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## CULWULLA

any renders of this tower?


----------



## mafd12

In Google Images this appears about Burj 2020:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I wish this was true but it isn't ... that's Nakheel tower .. it's been on hold since the crisis


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

I remember i saw some badass rendering when i was little, so sad that they stayed on hold


----------



## KillerZavatar

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ I wish this was true but it isn't ... that's Nakheel tower .. it's been on hold since the crisis


i think it is safe to assume it is cancelled. "on hold" sounds like there was still a glimmer of hope...


----------



## Gabriel900

KillerZavatar said:


> i think it is safe to assume it is cancelled. "on hold" sounds like there was still a glimmer of hope...


Well I thought it was cancelled but a new article release by the CTBUH states that from the following on hold towers in dubai (Nakheel Tower, over a kilometer high, the Pentominium (516 meters), Burj Al Alam (510 meters) and Lighthouse Tower (432 meters)) that only Burj Al Alam and Lighthouse are officially cancelled. Pentominium is going to restart soon and Nakheel tower is considered officially still on hold and NOT cancelled!

So yes there is still a glimmer of hope


----------



## iamtheSTIG

As much as I love the Kingdom Towers design, Nakheel Tower was just perfect imo, makes me die a little inside knowing it will probably never get built! :lol:

But good to see progress has started on site! I wonder how they'll drain the water away and stop it from coming back?


----------



## DubaiM

So now there's activity on site. It should not be so long until the renders are finally ging to be published.


----------



## KillerZavatar

hopefully prep soon as well :cheers:


----------



## Twopsy

If Nakheel Tower was cancelled, why does the metro station next to the empty plot still have the name "Nakheel Harbour and Tower"?


----------



## AltinD

^^ Because they bought the naming rights to the station for the period of a decade or two.


----------



## droneriot

Gabriel900 said:


> that only Burj Al Alam and Lighthouse are officially cancelled.


Which were the best ones.


----------



## DubaiM

it should be not long until the renders will be published, maximum 3 days. I really wonder, why they haven't done it yet?


----------



## MrSlippery519

...still nothing?? What the heck is going on?


----------



## racso380

DubaiM said:


> it should be not long until the renders will be published, maximum 3 days. I really wonder, why they haven't done it yet?


Sure??:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## KillerZavatar

What made him think they would be released by new year to begin with?


----------



## DubaiM

I thought that, because DMCC said, that the renders will be published in 2014 and the year ended in 3 days when I posted it, and yea now it's 2015.


----------



## Gabriel900

This is been dragging too long ... With them being late now, I am expecting this tower to be something spectacular or maybe the next 1000+m tallest tower ... anything less is unacceptable :lol:


----------



## droneriot

Burj 2020 - The tower they'll start building 2020 years from now.


----------



## KillerZavatar

DubaiM said:


> I thought that, because DMCC said, that the renders will be published in 2014 and the year ended in 3 days when I posted it, and yea now it's 2015.


Oh totally forgot about that. Well renders or not, if the building is due for 2020 they better start prep work within the year or it starts looking grim for the name of the tower.


----------



## MrSlippery519

Does anyone have recent pictures of the site? Curious to see if they are actually working or not.

With the timeline for finishing published renders or not they need to get working.


----------



## DubaiM

The later it will be under construction the faster it will rise... i hope 



Still waiting for renders...


----------



## droneriot

Do we know the architect at least? Maybe we could make an educated guess as to what it might look like, since architects generally have a preferred style they like to stick to.


----------



## KillerZavatar

We don't even know how tall it will be and how spire heavy of a building it will be. Sounds like a lot of guessing work to me


----------



## DubaiM

I have no idea how this could look like. There are so many styles...
If we knew the architect, we would know the design, because this architect would be the winner of the competition and then the design should not be a secret anymore.


----------



## 3dgrapher

I've heard the rumors in Dubai that expo2020 is canceled out of UAE and will move to other city, because of some "religious matter".
So... the End?


----------



## AltinD

:hilarious


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> We don't even know how tall it will be and how spire heavy of a building it will be. Sounds like a lot of guessing work to me


I hope the height will be a big surprise


----------



## DubaiM

I hope they will ever release the renders hno:


----------



## Aalecki

Take it easy, releasing renders will not speed up the construction.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Or start it


----------



## DubaiM

Why is nothing happening?! They said 2014, and this is more than a month ago. Other articles said ''a matter of weeks'', that was 8 weeks ago! 
The design must be amazing, when it will appear...otherwise I will be disappointed.

My expectations get higher and higher everyday, so hurry up!


----------



## DubaiM

Lol I got never lost in my home town :lol:
Yes the ''problem'' in german cities is, that there are no towers or landmarks, which help you to orientate in the city. In some german cities, like Cologne the Cologne Cathedral is a good point to orientate. 
Only in Frankfurt the skyscrapers help you


----------



## DubaiM

Thanks to Tony90 for his amazing pics!

The pictures were taken last week. Visible activity at the site:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ That's great but what I am really waiting for is an official press release with renders and final height which I am hoping and praying will be a big positive unexpected shock to all of us :cheers:


----------



## Ch.W

Thanks for the pics!:cheers:
It's good to see there's "moving" on the plot.^^



> That's great but what I am really waiting for is an official press release with renders and final height which I am hoping and praying will be a big positive unexpected shock to all of us ￼


Me too! Every day is one day closer to official renders, it's finally time for!
I can't remember another supertall oder better megatall project where are so few information about and NO renders although construction should start this year. This building is mysterious, and not only for you the expectations are megatall too


----------



## droneriot

Renders would be nice, but for now I'd settle for an official height figure other than "really tall".


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
what if they build it and keep it secret until topping out. not a chance of happening, but that would be kind of cool :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Wow, didn't know the site is that big. Enough space for something very big :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
looking on google earth it's bigger than the burj khalifa plot (up to street and pool)

so there is enough for any size of tower you can imagine pretty much. :cheers:

that big square shape in the ground is not the shape of the tower btw, it was just a pool of water before.


----------



## ZZ-II

Can anyone show where exactly the plot is? I forgot it


----------



## KillerZavatar

this:


THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> I found this:
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/4145746/Dmcc_Time_Zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R


and this:
http://www.emirates247.com/news/emirates/site-of-tallest-commercial-tower-2013-07-09-1.513759

makes me think that the whole huge area in between the streets is available for the developer. that's 107.000m² of plot available, that's more than 300mx300m enough for a giant podium with a giant megatall on top and all surrounded by green space or plaza like stuff.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Burj 2020, look at your older brother down there and please be as tall and impressive, but get actually off the ground!


----------



## ZZ-II

Thx


----------



## Kutsuit

droneriot said:


> Renders would be nice, but for now I'd settle for an official height figure other than "really tall".


Renderings will be released after the completion of the tower. :tongue2:


----------



## Ch.W

Kutsuit said:


> Renderings will be released after the completion of the tower. :tongue2:


LOL..oh lord...:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

that would be quite amazing. just imagine:

"tower keeps rising 500m, we are all afraid we come home, tune in to find out it topped out, 600m, we are expecting it to top out now soon, 700m, we get more and more excited, 800m, expo 2020 is coming close it has to top out soon, 900m, and it tops out and we are all really amazed at this crazy building, but wait what is that, is there the start of a spire?"


----------



## droneriot

Well they should make it 2020m tall to match the name.


----------



## ZZ-II

If they really want to build a 600m+ until 2020 they've to hurry up now.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ topping out would be enough for them i guess, and that's for sure possible if they start construction within the next half year. The shard in london and the youth olympic twins in nanjing also were both not finished, but topped out for their events each.


----------



## DubaiM

The location is quite bad. It is a bit in the nowhere at the end of the city and not in the center. I hope they also develop the area at Nakheel Harbour to integrate the tower in a city environment.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ The location is great actually .. after 10 years from now when Palm Jebel Ali and the Waterfront are developed, this tower would be exactly in the middle of the city .. Plus the observation deck on this one will be way more interesting than Burj Khalifa's. Since you will have a clear view of PJ, Dubai Marina, Burj al Arab, JLT, Jumeirah islands, Emirates hills, The Gardens, Dubailand ... that and all the crazy big projects next to it waiting to be restarded after the crisis (From arabian Canal to Nakheel tower ..)

The location might be awkward now but I guess it will make more sense in the coming years :cheers:


----------



## DubaiM

All this development thing makes no sense. Like ''Oh lets built a new city center here! Oh wait come on lets build two city centres, which are 15km away from each other!'' And then after some years ''Come on, now these projects are getting boring. Lets develop a third city center.' And then ''Hey we already have three city centres, why not four?''

Dubai will not have any center anymore in future, because theres Downtown Dubai there, Dubai Creek Harbour here, Dubai Marina over there and the Jebel Ali Development right here.
so there are 4 developments which are between 5-15km away. Dubai Creek Harbour and Jebel Ali will be even 45km away from each other.. Better focus on one or two developments like every other city has and make them perfect than four, where half of the plots aren't filled.
IMO, I think it's better with one big skyline, than four different ones which aren't capable on one picture.
This is also one of the reasons, why I loved Jumeirah Gardens. It would have extended the existing skyline and the city center would be clearly defined.


----------



## racso380

I am eager to see the proposal of this building... Come on Dubai, don't make me wait too long.... please!!!


----------



## Gabriel900

Site retrieved from Google earth, pic taken on the 7th of March


----------



## KillerZavatar

Hopefully, they will aoon start preparation works and we get more details about this project. But in all fairness, I kind of like this mystery around it. If progress is great without them releasing information, that's great with me. If that means that designing is slow and hinders the whole process, then I of course do not like it.


----------



## Ch.W

I hope the great expectations about this tower doesn't end in a disapointing desasterhno:


----------



## AltinD

^^ More likely that's what will the outcome be :runaway:


----------



## Mahdi Rasoul

del


----------



## Ch.W

AltinD said:


> ^^ More likely that's what will the outcome be :runaway:


I hope the best for the design...and also that the "al attar group" isn't involved in any construction part or decision...this would end in a disaster in any case.
But the lack of information about this project is very strange. 
- new landmark for Dubai, second hight building:cheers:
- world's tallest commercial tower:cheers:
- 660m+ so one of the worlds tallest buildings...:cheers:
...and no more information than construction will start this yearhno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
i wonder why we still list it as 660m. If Ping An does not feature a spire it would not need to be 660m. But my guess is also 680m-700m.


----------



## DubaiM

Dubai is building way taller towers, if they want to. They don't cheat with a 10m higher tower like in China (Sky City). They wil build it a lot taller than the currently tallest commercial tower, just like it was when they built Burj Khalifa.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Renders or not, I think it's fair to say this is now under prep


----------



## Ch.W

*12.01.2015*
Not up to date but the most recent news i have found^^
www.albayan.ae/economy/capital-markets/2015-01-12-1.2285950


> وأكد أحمد بن سليم الرئيس التنفيذي الأول لمركز دبي للسلع المتعددة أن المركز يعتزم خلال 2015 المضي قدماً في تنفيذ المشروع الجاري العمل فيه بخصوص بورصة دبي للذهب والسلع، ويهدف إلى التواؤم مع المستجدات والتطورات في أسواق السلع، والتي سوف يشهدها العام 2015 والسنوات التالية عليه.
> 
> مشيراً إلى أن هذا المشروع يشتمل على الاستفادة من الفرص التي تتيحها لهذه الأسواق، على نحو يكفل جذب المزيد من الأعمال ذات الصلة بتجارة السلع إلى المنطقة الحرة لأبراج بحيرات الجميرا، التي شهدت نمواً مُتسارعاً خلال السنوات السبع الماضية.
> 
> بما جعلها تشغل مكانة المنطقة الحرة الأسرع نمواً على صعيد دولة الإمارات، وجعلها كذلك تشغل مكانة أكبر المناطق الحرة في الدولة، وذلك على مدى الأعوام الثلاثة الماضية، فضلاً عن اختيار مجلة «إف دي آي» لها كأفضل منطقة حرة على صعيد منطقة الشرق الأوسط.
> 
> برج أكسبو 2020
> 
> وقال بن سليم إن العام الجديد سيشهد مضي مركز دبي للسلع المتعددة قدماً في تنفيذ خطته المتعلقة ببناء برج «إكسبو 2020» أطول برج تجاري في العالم، مشيراً إلى أن برج 2020 جذب اهتماماً كبيراً من جانب الشركات المتعددة الجنسيات، التي تحتاج من 20 إلى 30 طابقاً في وقت واحد.
> 
> وأضاف قائلاً «بمجرد أن أعلنا عن تشييد أطول برج تجاري في العالم، تزايد اهتمام الجميع بالمشروع. حيث تلقينا العديد من الردود الإيجابية من مجموعة من الشركاء، فضلاً عن مقدمي خدمات التأمين وتجار الحديد، الذين هم على استعداد تام للمشاركة نظراً لسجل مركز دبي للسلع المتعددة الحافل. وحصلنا على ردود إيجابية من جميع الأطراف».
> 
> وأوضح بن سليم أن تركيز مركز دبي للسلع المتعددة بخصوص برج «أكسبو 2020»، سوف يتمحور حول الأعمال التصميمية التي من المتوقع أن تستغرق بعض الوقت وفقاً لخبرات المركز في تشييد الابراج، مشيراً إلى أن هذا البرج سوف يتيح فرصاً مميزة للشركات المتعددة الجنسيات لكي تستفيد من المزايا المتعددة التي توفرها إمارة دبي، بما يخدم أنشطتها وخططها من خلال افتتاح مقرات أعمال لها في البرج، كما أنه من المتوقع أن تنتقل بعض الشركات المتواجدة في برج الألماس إلى البرج الجديد الذي سوف يصبح عنواناً بارزاً لإمارة دبي.
> 
> وأكد بن سليم أن برج أكسبو 2020 سوف يتم افتتاحه في موعد يتزامن مع بدء فاعليات معرض أكسبو الدولي 2020 في إمارة دبي، مشيراً إلى أن تنفيذ مشروعاً ضخماً كهذا، سوف ينطوي على تحديات ضخمة، ولكن المركز على أهبة الاستعداد للتعامل مع هذه التحديات.
> 
> وأضاف قائلاً: «عندما قمنا ببناء برج الماس، قمنا بإدراج إصدارات صكوك لتمويل البرج، وكان من الممكن استبدالها نقداً أو ذهباً، حيث جمعنا 200 مليون دولار. وكان ذلك الصك الحكومي الثاني الذي حصل على تصنيف ( إيه ) من قبل شركة ستاندارد آند بورز، لذلك كان هذا فوزاً كبيراً بالنسبة لنا ولكي نكون منصفين، لم يكن الأمر سهلاً.
> 
> وعلى الرغم من أن الكثيرين من الاشخاص كان لديهم شكوك حول عدم نجاح برج الماس، ولكن كانت النتائج عكس ذلك تماماً. فلقد مررنا بنفس التجربة عدة مرات مع جميع الأبراج التي قمنا بتشييدها ونحن نعرف تماماً كيفية التعامل مع هذه القضايا المطروحة».
> 
> وأوضح أن الظروف التي كانت سائدة خلال تشييد برج الألماس مختلفة عن الأوضاع الحالية ، لاسيما فيما يتعلق بالجوانب التمويلية ، الأمر الذي يستدعي دراسة وفحص مختلف جوانب وأبعاد أسواق التمويل . وأكد أن المركز منفتح على كافة الخيارات التمويلية لإنشاء هذا البرج.
> 
> وكشف أحمد بن سليم عن أن المركز يجري في الوقت الراهن مباحثات مع مزودي الخدمات الاستشارية المالية، بما في ذلك المصارف والشركات الاستشارية والخبراء المالية، مشيراً إلى أنه من المتوقع خلال العام الجاري تعيين المستشارين الماليين للمشروع.
> 
> استقطاب الشركات
> 
> وقال بن سليم إنه من المتوقع أن يجتذب مركز دبي للسلع لمتعددة المزيد من الشركات خلال العام 2015، ليرتفع إجماليها من 10 آلاف شركة في الوقت الحالي إلى ما يزيد على 11 ألف شركة، وذلك بحلول نهاية العام 2015. مشيراً إلى أن المركز يعتزم بذل المزيد من الجهود على صعيد استقطاب المزيد من الشركات، رغم نجاحاته الضخمة في هذا المجال.
> 
> وسلط أحمد بن سليم الضوء على الأهداف المرجوة والمنشودة من تدشين خطط عقارية توسعية طموحة وجريئة، بقوله: ««عندما نتحدث عن تطوير وتعزيز المنطقة الحرة التابعة لمركز دبي للسلع المتعددة، فإنه ليس هناك خط نهاية لطموحاتنا وتوسعاتنا.
> 
> لقد نجحنا في إنجاز الهدف الذي وضعناه سابقاً، بل تجاوزنا هذا الهدف، فلقد كنا نهدف إلى الوصول بعدد الشركات المسجلة في المنطقة الحرة التابعة للمركز إلى 7200 شركة بحلول نهاية عام 2013، ولكننا تمكنا اليوم من تجاوز هذا الرقم، حيث لدينا أكثر من 9800 شركة مسجلة».
> 
> وأكد بن سليم أن إطلاق مثل هذه المشروعات يأتي في إطار التدابير والإجراءات الاستباقية لما سوف يكون عليه عدد سكان المنطقة الحرة لأبراج بحيرات الجميرا الذي يبلغ حالياً حوالي 80 ألف شخص، وذلك بعد عشر سنوات من الآن
> 
> وفي الإطار ذاته ، قال غوتام ساشيتال بمنصب المدير التنفيذي لمركز دبي للسلع المتعدد إن مركز دبي للسلع المتعددة سوف يركز خلال العام 2015 على تعظيم قدراته وإمكانياته في مختلف المجالات والجوانب المتعلقة بتجارة السلع ، مشيراً إلى أن المركز حقق نجاحاً مُذهلاً في تحطيم الارقام القياسية.
> 
> ودلل على ذلك بقوله «في عام 2004 إلى عام 2005 كان حجم تداول الذهب عبر دبي حوالي 10 مليارات دولار أميركي، واليوم تستحوذ دبي على ما يزيد على 75 مليار دولار أميركي من تداول الذهب حول العالم .
> 
> وحققنا أيضاً من 5 أو 6 ملايين دولار في تجارة الماس في عام 2003 إلى 39 مليار دولار اليوم حيث وصلنا إلى المراكز الثلاثة الأولى في تجارة الماس في العالم. وفيما يخص تجارة الشاي، لم نكن حتى على الخريطة، واليوم، ونحن أكبر مصدر لإعادة تصدير الشاي عالمياً من خلال الاستحواذ على ما يزيد على 60 % من تجارة الشاي العالمية».
> 
> وتحدث ساشيتال عن العلاقات التجارية الوثيقة بين الإمارات والهند، مشيراً إلى أن الهند تأتي في صدارة الشركاء التجاريين للإمارات، وأن مركز دبي للسلع المتعددة قد أصبح مقصداً جاذباً لقطاعات الأعمال الهندية.
> 
> ثقة في التنفيذ
> 
> أظهر أحمد بن سليم ثقة عالية بإمكانية إنجاز البرج بحسب التوقيتات الزمنية الموضوعة له، قائلاً «إنني على ثقة في بناء برج 2020 أكثر 100 مرة مما كنت واثقاً في بناء برج الماس. عندما بدأنا تشييد برج الماس في عام 2004/2005 ولم يكن أحد يرغب بتمويلنا لبنائه.
> 
> كنا برجاً في المنطقة الحرة وكانت البنوك غير متحمسة وتتساءل كيف سيستطيع مركز دبي للسلع المتعددة القيام بذلك. في ذلك الوقت كان لدينا 400 عضو فقط ونموذج إيراداتنا كان غير أكيد، واليوم لدينا أكثر من 9800 عضو. علاوة على ذلك، نضجت أعمالنا الأخرى، مما يجعل من مركز دبي للسلع المتعددة مركزاً عالمياً لتجارة السلع».


google translation:


> Said Ahmed bin Sulayem, the first Chief Executive of the Centre for DMCC that the center plans during 2015 to proceed with the implementation of the ongoing project work in which about Borse Dubai Gold and Commodities, and is designed to adapt to developments and changes in the commodity markets, which will be taking place in 2015, following him and his past.
> 
> He pointed out that this project includes a benefit from the opportunities offered by these markets, so as to ensure attract more relevant commodities trading business to Jumeirah Lakes Towers Free Zone, which has seen rapid growth over the past seven years.
> 
> Including making it the status of the free zone's fastest running growth at the level of the UAE, and make it as well as operates the largest free zones in the state status, and that over the past three years, as well as the choice of the magazine «FDA» her best free zone at the level of the Middle East.
> 
> Expo 2020 Tower
> 
> Bin Sulayem, said that the new year will move to the DMCC forward in the implementation of his plan for the construction of the tower «Expo 2020» tallest commercial tower in the world, *pointing out that in 2020 the tower to attract considerable attention on the part of multinational companies, which need 20 to 30 storeys at same time.*
> 
> He added «As soon as we announced the construction of the tallest commercial tower in the world, increasing everyone's attention to the project. Where we have received many positive responses from a range of partners, as well as insurance providers and traders of iron, who are fully prepared to participate due to record Multi Commodities Centre Dubai track. And we got a positive response from all parties. »
> 
> Bin Sulayem said that the Dubai Multi Commodities Centre concentration about «Expo Tower 2020», will be centered on the design work is expected to take some time, according to the experiences of the center in the construction of the towers, pointing out that the tower will provide tremendous opportunities for multinational companies in order to benefit from multiple advantages offered by the emirate of Dubai, in order to serve their activities and plans through the opening of the headquarters of her work in the tower, which, as it is expected that some of the companies located in Almas Tower move to the new tower, which will become the headlines of the Emirate of Dubai.
> 
> *Bin Sulayem said that the Expo Tower 2020 will be inaugurated at a date to coincide with the start of figures of World Expo 2020 in the Emirate of Dubai, pointing out that the implementation of such a huge project, will involve huge challenges, but center on standby to deal with these challenges.*
> 
> He added: «When we built Almas Tower, have included versions of instruments to finance the tower, and could have been exchanged for cash or gold, where we collected $ 200 million. It was the second government instrument that is rated (er) by Standard & Poor's company, so this was a big win for us and to be fair, it was not easy.
> 
> And despite the fact that many people have had doubts about the lack of success of the diamond tower, but the results were just the opposite. It has went through the same experiment several times with all the towers that we have constructed and we know exactly how to deal with these issues at hand. »
> 
> He explained that the conditions that prevailed during the construction of the Almas Tower is different from the current situation, particularly with regard to financial aspects, which calls for study and examination of various aspects and dimensions of the funding markets. He stressed that the center is open to all options for financing the creation of this tower.
> 
> Revealed Ahmed bin Sulayem that the center is currently under discussion with financial advisory services providers, including banks, consulting firms and financial experts, pointing out that he is expected during the current financial year, the appointment of consultants for the project.
> 
> Attract companies
> 
> Bin Sulayem, said he expected to attract Dubai Commodities Centre for multiple more companies during the year 2015, raising gross of 10 thousand companies at present to more than 11 thousand companies, and by the end of 2015. He pointed out that the center plans to do more efforts in terms of attracting more companies, despite the huge successes in this area.
> 
> And shed Ahmed bin Sulayem light on the desired objectives and desired launch of an expansive estate plans ambitious and bold, saying: «« When we talk about development and enhancement of multiple free of the Center for the Dubai Commodity region, there is no end to our aspirations and our expansion line.
> 
> We have succeeded in the goal that we have set previously accomplished, it has been surpassed this goal, we have we aim to reach a number of companies registered in the free affiliate of the Center for the region to 7200 the company by the end of 2013, but we managed today than exceeded this figure, where we have more than 9800 registered company ».
> 
> Bin Sulayem said that the launch of such projects come in the context of pre-emptive measures and actions to what it will be a number of residents of the free zone for the Jumeirah Lakes Towers, which currently stands at about 80 thousand people, after ten years from now
> 
> In the same context, Gautam Sahital said the position of Executive Director of the Center for the Dubai Multi Commodities The Dubai Multi Commodities Centre will focus during the year 2015 to expand its capabilities and potentials in various fields and aspects related to trade in goods, pointing out that the center has achieved remarkable success in breaking records.
> 
> And demonstrated that by saying «in 2004 to 2005, gold was trading volume through Dubai about $ 10 billion, and today holds the Dubai over $ 75 billion of gold trading around the world.
> 
> We have also achieved 5 or $ 6 million in the diamond trade in 2003 to $ 39 billion today, where we got to the top three in the world diamond trade. With regard to the tea trade, we were not even on the map, and today, we are the largest source of the re-export of tea globally through the acquisition of more than 60% of the global tea trade ».
> 
> He spoke about the document Sahital trade relations between the UAE and India, noting that India comes at the forefront of the UAE's trading partners, and the Dubai Multi Commodities Centre has become an attractive destination for Indian business sectors.
> 
> Confidence in the implementation
> 
> *Ahmed bin Sulayem, showed great confidence in the possibility of the completion of the tower according to the time set for it timings, saying, «I am confident in the construction of the tower in 2020 to 100 times more than you are confident in building Diamond Tower. When we started the construction of the Almas Tower in 2004/2005 and no one wants to build Pettmuillena.*
> 
> We towers in the free zone and the banks were not enthusiastic and wonders how she will be able to Dubai Multi Commodities Centre to do so. At that time we had only 400 members and our revenue model was uncertain, and today we have more than 9800 members. Moreover, our business has matured other, making for DMCC to trade in goods a global hub ».


----------



## AltinD

All that was before commodity prices fell. I'm skeptical this project will go ahead.


----------



## Ch.W

When they cancel it and don't announce some other comparable project likely to build this will be the most disappointing event for dubai since many years...:bash:


----------



## Aalecki

Yeah, there are no renderings because no one is working on them.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Yeah, I have so many hopes for this tower. Up until now, I thought this tower was one of the most likely to actually get built. Altin as the first sceptical person dragged me right down into reality, this tower is not safe.


----------



## getroy

*Dubai approaches contractors for world's tallest commercial tower*

"The Burj 2020 will be at least 541 metres tall"

From meed: 
http://www.meed.com/sectors/constru...rlds-tallest-commercial-tower/3208718.article


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Is this a joke? I was expecting something like "The Burj 2020 will be at least 700 meters tall" but that's disappointing in Dubai's standards hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
might still be over 700m. let us just wait for designs :cheers:


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Good news, a tender is even more promising than renders! And please change the title to prep already!


----------



## Munwon

ATLEAST 541m. This is exciting!


----------



## ZZ-II

Munwon said:


> ATLEAST 541m. This is exciting!


I want a megatall!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
yeah me too, if it is under 600m i will be quite sad (unless the design is so good that it puts me out of my shoes).


----------



## droneriot

Well, they said the world's tallest office tower, and most people they market to think that's 1WTC. Hence the 541m.


----------



## Aalecki

Here we go again, one announcement and attention is back.


----------



## DubaiM

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Is this a joke? I was expecting something like "The Burj 2020 will be at least 700 meters tall" but that's disappointing in Dubai's standards hno:


Remember Burj Khalifa? They said around 550m and then 600m and then 700m and then 828m 

Now I hope to see a render soon :banana:


----------



## Ch.W

DubaiM said:


> Remember Burj Khalifa? They said around 550m and then 600m and then 700m and then 828m
> 
> Now I hope to see a render soon :banana:


I agree. In any case it's good to hears news about this project. And also it's good to have a new supertall in Dubai.
And at least with 541m it could be a real spectacular beautiful building, for example take a look at Lotte Tower in Seoul...
And "at least" could means actually like DubaiM said also much higher. Dubai was always good for surprising news...^^


----------



## AltinD

DubaiM said:


> Remember Burj Khalifa? They said around 550m and then 600m and then 700m and then 828m
> 
> Now I hope to see a render soon :banana:


Nope, both cases are different: The height of Burj Khalifa was indeed increased during the design AND build process (another change of 10 meters came after completion when CTBUH declared that an entrance located 10 meters below grade was the point where the measurement should start), hence the different figures. While in this case the 'at least 541 meters' simply refers to the statement that the tower will be the tallest office tower in the world, not to any architectural and design documents.


----------



## _BPS_

Gabriel900 said:


> Site retrieved from Google earth, pic taken on the 7th of March


Are those residential, detached houses across the street?

I'd hate to live in a house with a 600m tower in the backyard. :bash:


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ I would love to live in a house with a 600m tower in the backyard


----------



## Urban Dave

^^ I would also like to have a tower so high on my backyard. But, with money, I prefer a penthouse on a skyscraper with views


----------



## _BPS_

I guess you wouldn't mind a thousand eyes invading your privacy either.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ I would love to live in a house with a 600m tower in the backyard


I would love to live IN a 600m tower


----------



## SkyLinePana

_BPS_ said:


> I guess you wouldn't mind a thousand eyes invading your privacy either.


hey they can watch if they want.
hopefully i get some applause if i pull off a double play.


----------



## Jay

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Is this a joke? I was expecting something like "The Burj 2020 will be at least 700 meters tall" but that's disappointing in Dubai's standards hno:


Aawww poor Dubai, only builds teeny tiny 540 meter buildings.

Also how is that "disappointing"? You know how many buildings are taller than that in Dubai? Only one.



> yeah me too, if it is under 600m i will be quite sad (unless the design is so good that it puts me out of my shoes).


I know a second tallest in a city with the worlds tallest building, sad huh? 

I can't anymore...


----------



## no_gods

ZZ-II said:


> I would love to live IN a 600m tower


I would love to own a 600 tower :cucumber:


----------



## Tuscano

Eight contractors in for tallest commercial tower in Dubai
20 May 2015 5:27 GMT | By Colin Foreman

The Burj 2020 will be built in the Jumeirah Lake Towers area
• Leading regional and international contractors approached for world’s tallest commercial tower
• The Burj 2020 project is still in the early stages
• World’s tallest commercial tower is the 541-metre One World Trade Centre in New York

At least eight contracting companies have been approached by Dubai Multi-Commodities Centre (DMCC) for the contract to build the world’s tallest commercial tower in the Jumeirah Lake Towers area of Dubai.
Leading local and international firms have been approached for the project, which is understood to still be in the design stage. These include:
• Al-Futtaim Carillion (local/UK)
• Arabian Construction Company (ACC) (Lebanon)
• Bel Hasa Six Construct (local/Belgium)
• Brookfield Multiplex (Canada)
• Laing O’Rourke (UK)
• Murray & Roberts (South Africa)
• Samsung C+T (South Korea)
• TAV (Turkey)

The tower is planned to be taller than the 541-metre One World Trade Centre tower in New York, which is currently the world’s tallest commercial tower. The Burj 2020 has been designed as a steel-frame structure, meaning that it can be built more quickly than a traditional concrete structure.

The tower will also offer large, open floors that property consultants say will be attractive to large multinational tenants that find it difficult to find large volumes of good-quality office space in one building due to many office buildings having multiple owners and landlords.

According to sources close to the project the tower will be surrounded by five or six other towers that will make up the Burj 2020 district in the Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT) area. It is understood that these towers could be up to 350m tall.
US-based Turner Construction International was appointed as the project manager for the development in 2014. The designer is understood to be US-based Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture. DMCC named the tower Burj 2020 in December 2013, following Dubai’s Expo 2020 win in late 2013.

DMCC is developing another tower in the JLT area. In 2013 Canada’s Brookfield Multiplex was selected as the design and build contractor for One JLT tower.
It involves the design and build of a 12-storey commercial building with a ground floor, two levels of podium parking and a basement. The contractor is also responsible for fitting out five levels of Grade A office space.

There are currently 65 mixed-use commercial and residential towers and over 220 retail outlets in operation within Dubai’s most popular community Jumeirah Lakes Towers. The tallest, which was developed by DMCC, is the Almas tower. The 363m tower was built by a joint venture of Japan’s Taisei Corporation and ACC. It opened in 2009.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Ok I had enough with these empty promises ... I want to see real progress!

"The Burj 2020 project is still in the early stages" this is funny! I just hope it exits the early stage before 2020 I mean this is ridiculous


----------



## ZZ-II

A steel frame construction? That's something new for Dubai, especially for taller towers.


----------



## KillerZavatar

it should be in early stages of construction by now, not early stages of planning  we need renders


----------



## enrigue8

I hope it will be beautiful.
I would like to see something like pentominium or Burj al alam.


----------



## Munwon

Gabriel900 said:


> Adrian Smith and Gordon Gill win Dubai record-breaker
> 
> Published today
> 
> 
> *The Dubai 2020 tower will break the height record without the use of a spire, said Ahmed Bin Sulayem, executive chairman of the DMCC, the authority in charge of the project.*
> 
> “We are not going to have a spire to get into the book of records. It will be a mega-high structure, floor wise,” he told Emirates 24/7 last year.
> 
> *The top floor will contain a 360-degree viewing deck*, he added.
> 
> *But its exact height is not being disclosed because of the fierce competition that surrounds such projects.*
> 
> The tower will stand in a new commercial district named Burj 2020 which is being masterplanned by architects WATG. Part of the UAE’s fastest-growing “free zone”, it will contain business, retail, residential, hotel and leisure uses.
> 
> http://www.bdonline.co.uk/news/adrian-smith-and-gordon-gill-win-dubai-record-breaker/5075979.article


Sounds to me this will be boxy. I kind of envision something like the Nordstrom Tower.


----------



## DUBAI10000

^^^ Sounds to me like its going to be badass, multiple supertalls and a megatall on Dubai's south end. it will create a whole new city center. So relieved that the architects are Smith Gil.


----------



## no_gods

So they want to build a tower which will be higher than Burj Khalifa ?


----------



## ZZ-II

no_gods said:


> So they want to build a tower which will be higher than Burj Khalifa ?


Unlikely. It'll be 600m+ for sure and with luck even arround 700m but no way it'll be taller. If yes it would be a very big surprise.


----------



## AltinD

Nah, if these guys decided not to go with a mega-tall in the area at the height of the construction boom of the last decade (settling for a 360 meters Almas Tower instead), I doubt they'll aim higher than Burj Khalifa.


.... plus they're still a government entity so they can be kept on check not to challenge Burj Khalifa on that location and masterplan.


----------



## (:

Why wouldn't the government want a new tallest? I have a feeling they might be going for the kingdom tower. Who better to hire than Smith-Gill? They already designed the kingdom tower as well Adrian smith designed the burj. With jeddah already competing with Dubai I think it would only be smart to build taller, after all a large portion of the economy in Dubai relies on these towers.


----------



## godgame

do these multiple city centers compete with each other?


----------



## AltinD

^^ It's not a city center, just a very tall commercial tower


----------



## godgame

but they are setting up an economic zone and building a whole complex, correct? similar to around the burj?


----------



## AltinD

Nope, just an addition to what's already there.


----------



## DUBAI10000

^^^ One World Trade Center - Manhattan by Alain Ferraro, on Flickr

Imagine a beautifully designed project taller with a roof height higher than this spire, designed by Smith and Gill. Forget Entisar, Marina 106, Marina 101, Pentominium the Address BLVD this blows all of them away. 

Am I the only one wondering if they are going to go higher than the Burj Khalifa and just don't want to tell us.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Them not even releasing mass models or concept renderings might be a sign of a really tall tower, but hard to say. I won't cheer for all the great news we got until I see some renders or more specific figures.


----------



## luci203

ZZ-II said:


> Unlikely. It'll be 600m+ for sure and with luck even arround 700m but no way it'll be taller. If yes it would be a very big surprise.


At this point, it would be a very big surprise if they build it at all...


----------



## DubaiM

Here is my opinion about the future district:

Red: Planned Burj 2020 plot 
Blue: My guess of the plot
Yellow: Buildings, that have to be demolished 
Green: Access possibilities.


To Red: The planned Burj 2020 plot is very small and it would not make much sense to build it there, if you want to expand the district one day. And the access possibilities are bad: It is not easily reachable from SZR and it is very bad reachable for pedestrians, who have to walk through the whole JLT district to reach the location. 
=> The red plot is bad reachable for tourists and pedestrians and it is not flexible for expansions. It is thrown in a cornor of an existing district, suboptimal for a new big tourist destination. And just imagine the traffic jam around the district hno:
I have already heard, that it is already now horrible in JLT. What happens when this big district joins JLT ?? hno:

To blue: In this area, there is way more space for expansions and a real master plan. There's a metro station right at the area, so pedestrians can reach the plot comfortably. You always have to remind, that the tower will be a prime tourist attraction in Dubai, so it has to be central and not thrown in a little corner of JLT. Plus, you have many easy access possibilities from SZR and other locations. The only thing that has to be done is the demolition of the old buildings circled in yellow.
=> In the blue area, the tower will have a great central location, that is easy reachable for tourists and normal pedestrians and it will give the feeling of a new central destination in Dubai...without horrible traffic jam.


----------



## dreamax00

The only problem is that this plot belongs to Nakheel. Unless DMCC bought the plot the district won't be this one. There is another problem with this plot, it is located beatween electrical lines and the desalination central ! Not very good for tourists even if I think this plot is better than the small one facing the villa community.


----------



## Gabriel900

dreamax00 said:


> The only problem is that this plot belongs to Nakheel. Unless DMCC bought the plot the district won't be this one. There is another problem with this plot, it is located beatween electrical lines and the desalination central ! Not very good for tourists even if I think this plot is better than the small one facing the villa community.


Not only Nakheel but there is limitless's Arabian Canal project as well, plus that yellow building (DMCC) is fairly new and won't be demolished anytime soon ... It is nearly impossible it is where the district will be but DubaiM can still hope after all.
The burj2020 plot is quite huge but I suppose members are checking it from Google earth which is making it look small.


----------



## AltinD

See the circle outline of the Nakheel Tower's foundations and compare it with the plot. Do that please and let this 'the plot is small' to rest once and for all.


----------



## DubaiM

Oups never mind. I forgot about the aspect, that Nakheel owns the whole area. Well then lets hope, that Nakheel will develop a new district like Nakheel Harbour and Tower to include the Burj 2020 plot in the city centre a little more.  
To conclude my opinion in a few words: I'm not really happy about the location.


----------



## DUBAI10000

I don't mind the area of the project.


----------



## SA BOY

KillerZavatar said:


> the tower next to the main tower is just a box, but stands for this already completed project. So if you guess the size, keep in mind that this box is around 176m in height. Someone should try to get a floor estimate though, that might be more helpful.
> 
> Doubt it is final, but amazing design anyways


no way dome is 176m


----------



## nortonshuh

wouw!!! incredible!!


----------



## KillerZavatar

SA BOY said:


> no way dome is 176m


it's 176m on emporis and that seems to be the only source. would you think it is taller or shorter?


----------



## SA BOY

shorter that figure is very wrong , its about 120m max as most of JLT had a height restriction of 140m (aprox 40F @3.5m floor to floor which is generous )except for Almas tower at 360m


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

The Dome's thread at SSC says 176m too, and looking at photos of it I'd say there is no way it is any smaller than 150m. But that doesn't even matter. In the new renders the box representing The Dome is clearly taller than the surrounding ones, and about half as tall as Almas Tower, implying AS+GG used 176m for The Dome.


----------



## DubaiM

WOW! All the patience was worth it! It looks amazing! I hope the final design will be nearly the same (there will always be changes at the final design) :drool:


----------



## KillerZavatar

I like how they feature the new tallest ferris wheel in the render as well although it's not even rising yet :cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

No way the dome is shorter than 150m! Beautiful design let us wait for Cityscape hopefully we get a confirmation.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

KillerZavatar said:


> I like how they feature the new tallest ferris wheel in the render as well although it's not even rising yet :cheers:


Ehrm. 



Spurs said:


> Busy over there :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/x53dVL


----------



## Gabriel900

If everything went according to plan in 2020 we will have 2 topped out towers that are 700m+ and BK!! This is insane ... only in Dubai :drool:

P.S: I am secretly hoping this one scores a height in the 800m range :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Very impressive design! Hopefully it's really the final design


----------



## DubaiM

Can't wait for an official release!


----------



## racso380

WOW!!!!!


----------



## noir-dresses

One things for sure we had the location pin pointed.


----------



## Ch.W

Finally:drool::drool::drool::cheers:
I hope we get more renders in the next weeks.


----------



## enrigue8

Just wondeful and so beautiful.
I love it .


----------



## Pohtija

Deserves a repost ! :shocked: (by dreamax00 on previous page)
 Incredible (!) Such a beautiful tower (!!)... And I love the height. kay:












dreamax00 said:


> http://www.watg.com/index.cfm/page/burj-2020-district/


----------



## Brooklyn Rising

Why can't we build towers like this in Manhattan?


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Brooklyn Rising said:


> Why can't we build towers like this in Manhattan?


This style doesn't fit in there the slightliest.


----------



## DubaiM

The little sister of Burj 2020 looks like a supertall too :banana:


----------



## godgame

Brooklyn Rising said:


> Why can't we build towers like this in Manhattan?


lack of ultra cheap labor + state oil enterprise.


----------



## AltinD

godgame said:


> lack of ultra cheap labor + state oil enterprise.


The enterprise here does not deal in oil, rather other commodities (exchange)

..... as for lack of cheap labour, surely that was the reason WTC1 took as long as it did to start


----------



## godgame

AltinD said:


> The enterprise here does not deal in oil, rather other commodities (exchange)
> 
> ..... as for lack of cheap labour, surely that was the reason WTC1 took as long as it did to start


lots of the money that makes dubai work is coming from various other oil heavy me states.


----------



## AltinD

This tower is being developed by Dubai Multi Comodities Centre www.dmcc.ae

They're the Authority of an economic zone that deals in gold, diamonds, tea and pearls trading and exchange mostly. Regardless, I don't "understand" why the concept of 'oil money' is so hated when it comes to this region, but warshiped if elsewhere. Certainly oil isn't the problem, bigotry is.


----------



## phoenixboi08

Brooklyn Rising said:


> Why can't we build towers like this in Manhattan?


zoning

edit: I forgot to add that if the AS+GG render is indeed even remotely close to the actual design, I may just end up liking at least one megatall.


----------



## Blizzy

phoenixboi08 said:


> zoning


Elaborate please, don't know what you mean.


----------



## nwmea

is it the name of the tower, Burj 2020?


----------



## phoenixboi08

Blizzy said:


> Elaborate please, don't know what you mean.


The city doesn't really regulate the height of buildings, but rather their size. 

There is a calculation, called FAR (Floor Area Ratio), which determines the eligible amount of developable space for any given lot. 

For example, a lot that was 60x60m with a FAR of 1, would only be able to have 3,600 sq. m. of developed space. However, if that FAR was 20, then the amount of developable space would be something like 72,000 sq. m. (lot size x FAR). 

A site like that upon which 1WTC sits, for example, could theoretically support something as tall as the Burj Khalifa (since the former is a bit larger than the latter, in terms of leasable space). However, the lot on which the building sits would in no way support a tower with such a large footprint...thus, it would necessitate buying multiple surrounding lots in order to develop a mega tall building, even though the developer would not be using the full FAR of the two sites, combined. 

In theory, I guess the developer could wait and sell them to make a profit...

In short, a lot of the easy lots to develop in the city are quite small parcels, which doesn't necessarily mean the resulting developments can't be tall (see the super skinny towers along 57th), but it does mean they don't have much space to play with in terms of building something quite so tall (i.e. something with a very large base). 

This is the reason we're seeing all those super skinny towers, and why they'll likely become more prevalent, in the future.


----------



## ZZ-II

nwmea said:


> is it the name of the tower, Burj 2020?


Not the final name probably


----------



## Shaddorry

Damn my soul. This design is like architectural porn! 
Just wow. 
Look at it. 
LOOK. AT. IT!


----------



## Ch.W

I like the design, as far as i can see the tower.:lol: 
It's funny we have only ONE render showing the tower from ONE angle. It's hard to judge when there are no pics from other angles.


----------



## Blizzy

phoenixboi08 said:


> The city doesn't really regulate the height of buildings, but rather their size.
> 
> There is a calculation, called FAR (Floor Area Ratio), which determines the eligible amount of developable space for any given lot.
> 
> For example, a lot that was 60x60m with a FAR of 1, would only be able to have 3,600 sq. m. of developed space. However, if that FAR was 20, then the amount of developable space would be something like 72,000 sq. m. (lot size x FAR).
> 
> A site like that upon which 1WTC sits, for example, could theoretically support something as tall as the Burj Khalifa (since the former is a bit larger than the latter, in terms of leasable space). However, the lot on which the building sits would in no way support a tower with such a large footprint...thus, it would necessitate buying multiple surrounding lots in order to develop a mega tall building, even though the developer would not be using the full FAR of the two sites, combined.
> 
> In theory, I guess the developer could wait and sell them to make a profit...
> 
> In short, a lot of the easy lots to develop in the city are quite small parcels, which doesn't necessarily mean the resulting developments can't be tall (see the super skinny towers along 57th), but it does mean they don't have much space to play with in terms of building something quite so tall (i.e. something with a very large base).
> 
> This is the reason we're seeing all those super skinny towers, and why they'll likely become more prevalent, in the future.


Sorry to bring this up again in this thread, but this is quite interesting and I was not aware of this before.

Your Burj Khalifa/WTC example is puzzling to me. Do you mean that if you are developing a whole block, you cannot utilize the FAR of all the parcels combining it? While BK's footprint is indeed larger than 1WTC's the building itself takes only a small part of the surrounding area. Aren't these huge batches of land managed as a whole when it comes to these mega-developments? To my understanding if you had a plot with a huge FAR (and there are these plots in the city, the FAR for 432 Park Ave has to be very high, for example), you could just form a block like this from the surrounding parcels and build something like that, no?


----------



## germantower

^^You can buy unused air rights from plots neighboring your plot, this unused air rights can be added to your air rights. Or you can buy several plots and combine them to a bigger plot, that happened at One57, Central Park Tower. If you dedicate a portion of your plot, for a public plaza, you get extra air rights. It all depends what kind of tower you wanna develop. An office building will result in a bulkier building, using up the air rights much faster, than a residential tower, which is usually a lot slimmer. Technically , you could also build huge double floor technical rooms to add height. A crown, without any leasable space, a spire, whatsoever. It all comes down to money and fantasy.


----------



## godgame

Blizzy said:


> Sorry to bring this up again in this thread, but this is quite interesting and I was not aware of this before.
> 
> Your Burj Khalifa/WTC example is puzzling to me. Do you mean that if you are developing a whole block, you cannot utilize the FAR of all the parcels combining it? While BK's footprint is indeed larger than 1WTC's the building itself takes only a small part of the surrounding area. Aren't these huge batches of land managed as a whole when it comes to these mega-developments? To my understanding if you had a plot with a huge FAR (and there are these plots in the city, the FAR for 432 Park Ave has to be very high, for example), you could just form a block like this from the surrounding parcels and build something like that, no?


the problem is getting all that land. you will pay as much for a few plots in nyc to gather your far as it would cost to build an entire tower in china.


----------



## DUBAI10000

This tower is so bad ass can't wait for Cityscape, it's only 2 weeks away plus the 200 tower Sharjah island design will be revealed.


----------



## droneriot

What's funny is that in the NYC Central Park Tower thread they're talking about Burj 2020, and in the Burj 2020 thread you're talking about NYC. It's confusing. :lol:


----------



## JasnoDTX

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> This style doesn't fit in there the slightliest.


I disagree. Bolder, more futuristic designs are being planned for NYC. Even at the expensive of tearing down some of the older ones. And NYC isnt the only US city planning some bold towers.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

JasnoDTX said:


> I disagree. Bolder, more futuristic designs are being planned for NYC. Even at the expensive of tearing down some of the older ones. And NYC isnt the only US city planning some bold towers.


Only because something is planned doesn't mean it fits in. You can literally plan _anything_ anywhere, like this 4km tall Xseed 4000 proposal that came up some two decades ago. Does that fit in NYC? Ehrm, no. 
Don't assume something fits in only because some architect proposes it, or some company builds it.


----------



## DubaiM

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Don't assume something fits in only because some architect proposes it, or some company builds it.


*ahem*...2 WTC.. *ahem*..


----------



## KillerZavatar

If you build a 4km tower it redefines any skyline immediately. It doesn't need to fit in at all, because it becomes the skyline pretty much.


----------



## vic22

When are the renders going to be unveiled?


----------



## Gabriel900

They are definitely taking their time with the installation of that fence! :yawn:









http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7MPSXu0pqUrc5yxed5L0EQ


----------



## DubaiM

What happens on the plot between the two roads on the right bottom corner?


----------



## Gabriel900

:cheers:



Tony 90 said:


> Just waiting for the main contractor now, site clear.


----------



## DubaiM

The fence is up. Now let the construction of the most glorious Megatall on this planet start! :cheers:


----------



## Troposphere

Wasnt it supposed to start like a year ago?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ they better start soon if they want to have any chance left to top the building out by 2020


----------



## vic22

https://www.propsearch.ae/photos/dubai/buildings/burj-2020-3816_xl.jpg

https://www.propsearch.ae/photos/dubai/buildings/burj-2020-3502_xl.jpg



https://www.propsearch.ae/photos/dubai/buildings/burj-2020-3501_xl.jpg


I found this pics in propsearch i think noone hasn't posted them here.


----------



## DubaiM

Here you go :cheers: Now we finally know how it is exactly planned to turn out related to the individual locations of the buildings!


----------



## ZZ-II

I really hope this one will have a dark cladding.


----------



## vic22

Is sure that this will be the final design???


----------



## vic22

Is sure that this design is going to be the final one??


----------



## DubaiM

Pretty much, yes.


----------



## vic22

DubaiM said:


> Pretty much, yes.


Ok thanks


----------



## Euclidean

So, only a year late or so. 
Burj 2021?


----------



## Tupac96

when will construction begin


----------



## Gabriel900

Anytime now


----------



## generalscarr

Design seems to be a little boring and too generic.


----------



## mudvayneimn

I like it but I feel like I've seen a similar design in a different city some years ago; never got built.


----------



## Gabriel900

generalscarr said:


> Design seems to be a little boring and too generic.


:lol: This is definitely not little nor boring and I am sure you are smart to figure out that this is not the final render ... it will be very similar to this but not exactly this! Anyhow I seriously think you need to get a grip and check the definition of boring! :weird:


----------



## ForgottenUsername

San Dubaisco?


----------



## scalziand

^New San Dubaisco.


----------



## Gabriel900

Site this week .. thank you Tony 



Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## ramses59

*sad*

is so sad .... never build for 2020 !! canceled maybe ?


----------



## Gabriel900

ramses59 said:


> is so sad .... never build for 2020 !! canceled maybe ?


lol ... no it just won't be done by 2020


----------



## MyStache

Any progress?


----------



## Ultros

Really wish it wasn't being built so far away from everything else.


----------



## Ch.W

Ultros said:


> Really wish it wasn't being built so far away from everything else.


It's far away from burj khalifa but nearby jumeirah lake:


----------



## Redzio

Will Nakheel Tower ever be built?


----------



## SA BOY

no


----------



## Arzonz

Redzio said:


> Will Nakheel Tower ever be built?


No, It was Cancelled a long time ago, Sadly.


----------



## BinSuroor

^Actually nakheel never cancelled the tower officially, so maybe in the future who knows


----------



## DubaiM

Thanks Tony90!

Is there any hope? hno:

March 26th


----------



## droneriot

They misinterpreted the tower's name and think it means they're supposed to start in 2020?


----------



## AltinD

With low commodity prices worldwide, don't expect a Commodity Exchange & Trading Center to build a massive office tower ..... both for lack of funding and potential clientele :runaway:


----------



## robertitoam

This might be a repeat of many of the false hopes weve had in dubai over the years...


----------



## Lion007

Ch.W said:


> It's far away from burj khalifa but nearby jumeirah lake:


Will they build other skyscraper on place for Nakheel Tower, or it will stay empty?


----------



## CarlitosPanama

droneriot said:


> They misinterpreted the tower's name and think it means they're supposed to start in 2020?


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## KillerZavatar

Lion007 said:


> Will they build other skyscraper on place for Nakheel Tower, or it will stay empty?


nakheel still owns the place and there is a half way finished foundation there, so who knows what comes out of that. i would imagine nothing for a while though.


----------



## Icewave

Source: http://skyrisecities.com/database/projects/burj-2020


----------



## Ultros

KillerZavatar said:


> nakheel still owns the place and there is a half way finished foundation there, so who knows what comes out of that. i would imagine nothing for a while though.


I keep hoping, wish and dreaming that they just build that thing someday. And show the people behind The Tower what a real record breaking tower should look like. But anyway....


----------



## Awlq

Wow! I love the simplicity and open space in those interior renderings. I don't think the cladding looks too terrible either.


----------



## Ch.W

If this project is still alive, why don't we get more information about it? Only these few renders, not one render shows the whole tower. No further advertisment, no new videos, nothing.
I strongly hope they come up with more concrete signs that they actually will build it.


----------



## CopyLeft

DubaiM said:


>


DMCC, Seriously??? If that's your best idea - wake me up, I must be dreaming. Why don't you just hire an architect? Because this is simply ugly. I call such examples "spit-and-smear" design.


----------



## ZZ-II

I think it looks pretty cool!


----------



## CopyLeft

^^ And I presume, you can stand for your point? Let me explain mine. This is not quite architectural design - 1. This is not practical - 2. It has little idea behind it - 3. I mean, it would be an OK'ish design for one of 78 towers of 26 clusters. Certainly this design would suit Al Mas tower (stuffed crystals). But for an iconic tower as such - it sucks more than completely.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Well I think it is beautiful.


----------



## CopyLeft

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Well I think it is beautiful.


Well, it's not. It has 2 elements of beauty, but still very far from being beautiful. According to The Analysis of Beauty, it's actually ugly. Plus, it will be dirty. In UAE climate, sloped curtain-walls collect huge amounts of dirt before the next cleaning batch. And dirty towers are always ugly.


----------



## GulfArabia

I think it will be the best looking tower at the marina...


----------



## Ch.W

CopyLeft said:


> ....According to The Analysis of Beauty, it's actually ugly.


hno:there are no excepted standards what is beauty and what is ugly. To make an popular example: my best friend is in love with a women with around 150kg. For me she looks ugly (only from the outside, because she is a very kind and smart person).
Take a look at the history of architecture (and philosophy) Some folks don't like the neo gothic style (f.e. Houses of Parliament or the Parliament in Budapest) For others including me it's wonderful and extremly beauty What's beauty and what's not is always subjective.
The "Analysis of Beauty" is a concept i don't believe in. It's depending in what time, situation, culture and so on you're living.
To come back to the Burj, it's a poor model without much details. If it's ugly for you that's your opinion, please don't make this a standard of beauty^^


----------



## Gabriel900

Ch.W said:


> my best friend is in love with a women with around 150kg. For me she looks ugly (only from the outside, because she is a very kind and smart person).


OMG you cracked me up :lol: This is the most awkward example to give but I get the point of it and I agree with u ... hilarious :lol:


----------



## Ch.W

Yeah i wanted to make an example out of real life that everybody can understand.:lol::lol:
My best friend would beat me up if i would come around with this "analysis of beauty" stuff.


----------



## generalscarr

Ch.W said:


> Yeah i wanted to make an example out of real life that everybody can understand.:lol::lol:
> My best friend would beat me up if i would come around with this "analysis of beauty" stuff.



So this design is like your friend's overweight girlfriend I guess. 
Pretty for a few but overall it's clumsy and disappointing for a structure that's - supposedly - trying be iconic.


----------



## Ch.W

generalscarr said:


> So this design is like your friend's overweight girlfriend I guess.
> Pretty for a few but overall it's clumsy and disappointing for a structure that's - supposedly - trying be iconic.


For me the design is beautiful I like the plane surfaces and the crystal like shape. With a black cladding it will be like a black diamond: rare and nice.


----------



## erbse

It's ridiculous to build such a large downtown-suited tower next to suburban family housing.
Seriously, WTF? Dubai is artificial and ignorant beyond comprehension. icard:










http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/903/ZgxHHd.jpg


----------



## Arzonz

^^ Please, Read the last page.


----------



## DubaiM

CopyLeft said:


> Why don't you just hire an architect?


Uhm well, I'm sure that Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill is a renowned architect..


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

Ch.W said:


> It's far away from burj khalifa but nearby jumeirah lake:


The foundations or piles for the Nakheel tower are finished long time a go. They can start with the tower above ground if they will  .


----------



## Kutsuit

Icewave said:


> Source: http://skyrisecities.com/database/projects/burj-2020


Very beautiful!  :heart:


----------



## Ch.W

From the DMCC Website^^
https://youtu.be/RsPgbVvMXF8
Also:


> For further information about the Burj2020 District, [email protected]


So folks who send them a massage? Begging for more information!


----------



## Torch

I can imagine this observation deck being used in some blockbuster films. Either for an fight scene or as a backdrop for a headquarter in a sci-fi or superhero movie.


----------



## DubaiM

Torch said:


> I can imagine this observation deck being used in some blockbuster films. Either for an fight scene or as a backdrop for a headquarter in a sci-fi or superhero movie.


Hell why not a Jedi-duel in Star Wars IX ?


----------



## Hardest

What is the current situation ?


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16

Dubai is going to have lots of great projects being planned or under construction right now for Expo 2020 and this one is one of them


----------



## GuiJlle

Wow! Dubai builds, besides tall, really top quality skyscrapers.


----------



## CopyLeft

DubaiM said:


> Uhm well, I'm sure that Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill is a renowned architect..


Believe it or not, they have little idea about architectural shapes. This design was done by an average 3d guy, who apparently came up with the idea of the crystal shards filling up the gaps. Then he tapered the whole thing on the top. Simpleton idea. Simpleton design. Architect was sleeping somewhere when they filled the height with those glass chips.


----------



## Ch.W

CopyLeft said:


> Believe it or not, they have little idea about architectural shapes. This design was done by an average 3d guy, who apparently came up with the idea of the crystal shards filling up the gaps. Then he tapered the whole thing on the top. Simpleton idea. Simpleton design. Architect was sleeping somewhere when they filled the height with those glass chips.


O.k you don't like the Burj design. And your opinion about GG&AS is also quiete negative. 
This makes my curious^^ what's a good design for you, in relation of supertalls or megatalls? 
Please make an example


----------



## CopyLeft

Ch.W said:


> O.k you don't like the Burj design. And your opinion about GG&AS is also quiete negative.
> This makes my curious^^ what's a good design for you, in relation of supertalls or megatalls?
> Please make an example


Burj Khalifa is a valid, suitable design. It's pretty architectural (tiers), practical (for keeping it save and clean), economical (feasible at relatively low cost and lucrative). It sucks a a residential design (no balconies), but almost very good as an office tower.
I cannot say the same about the BK interiors though. There are impractical interiors inside. Designing At.mosphere gave me lots of headaches with the fu*ked up geometry. 
If I think about the interiors, the best interiors are in the Emirates Crown tower. Although, it's not a huge tower.

Other almost very good examples are WFC Shanghai (iconic design), and Goldin Finance 117 is almost there, if not the terrible misconception on the top (it could be a beautiful Art Deco building without that "crystal" shit).

The current design of Burj 2020 could be easily converted into a beautiful tower, practical, economical, safe and very architectural, even if they keep those shitty crystals. It only requires a bit of brains to invest.


----------



## CopyLeft

Also, I have to admit, The Bride 1152m tower project (Basra) is not too terrible either. At least, it's possible to convert it into a valid, suitable design, all the way until the later stages of construction.


----------



## GulfArabia

People have diffrent tastes... But ur definitely not with the majority...


----------



## CopyLeft

GulfArabia said:


> People have diffrent tastes... But ur definitely not with the majority...


It's not about tastes, your LGBT flag is about tastes. And the majority here - is not 100% architects. And how is that - a gay/bi/trans speaks for "majority"???
You, for example: what do you know about style? What is it? How do you tell something is stylish or not?


----------



## dreamax00

CopyLeft said:


> It's not about tastes, your LGBT flag is about tastes. And the majority here - is not 100% architects. And how is that - a gay/bi/trans speaks for "majority"???
> You, for example: what do you know about style? What is it? How do you tell something is stylish or not?


The sexual orientation has nothing to do with architectural taste ! Any minority should have to power to express himself as anyone else ! It's not because people are lgbt that they know less about something than you. This place is not made to discriminate people ! :bash:


----------



## droneriot

The job of an architect designing a landmark structure is indeed to cater to a majority, because unlike most other art forms you do not consciously walk into an art gallery or concert hall to appreciate the art you seek to appreciate, but have it in the view of all who visit the city. An architect designing something for other architects to appreciate exclusively must limit himself to structures that will be seen by architects more than "regular" people, not structures millions will have to enjoy.

I made a similar argument in the 2WTC thread when someone was trying to tell us that architects love BIG's design and therefore it must be great - when in reality, architects make up perhaps 0.5% or less of the people who (have to) see the structure.

Mind you that none of the above is a commentary on my personal opinion of the design. To be honest the lack of symetry makes it look crooked in my eyes, like a crystal banana. But I'm a musician, what do I know.


----------



## Ch.W

CopyLeft said:


> Burj Khalifa is a valid, suitable design. It's pretty architectural (tiers), practical (for keeping it save and clean), economical (feasible at relatively low cost and lucrative). It sucks a a residential design (no balconies), but almost very good as an office tower.
> I cannot say the same about the BK interiors though. There are impractical interiors inside. Designing At.mosphere gave me lots of headaches with the fu*ked up geometry.
> If I think about the interiors, the best interiors are in the Emirates Crown tower. Although, it's not a huge tower.
> 
> Other almost very good examples are WFC Shanghai (iconic design), and Goldin Finance 117 is almost there, if not the terrible misconception on the top (it could be a beautiful Art Deco building without that "crystal" shit).
> 
> The current design of Burj 2020 could be easily converted into a beautiful tower, practical, economical, safe and very architectural, even if they keep those shitty crystals. It only requires a bit of brains to invest.


Sorry but i don't get your arguments. You're talking about "valid, "suitable", "practical" and "economical". Then you make examples they have nothing to do with such categories. You like Goldin 117 because of those categories? And WFC Shanghai = iconic design? I like it too but also you can say it's more or less an oversized bottle opener. Those categories are all sort of economic thinking. They say nothing about beauty or taste. Sounds a bit like the bauhaus style, functional but in my opinion often boring. But that's my opinion nothing more
When i read your arguments it sounds to be honest very intolerant. You decide what's iconic and a good design. Not for you, for other people too.
So you're an architect right? I suppose all other architects not confirm with your principles are a bunch of morons?! Architecture is not an exact science like mathematic with right or wrong.
Sorry but you should try to be more tolerant, and let people have their own principles of iconic or beauty architecture without blaming them.


----------



## victor del rey

CopyLeft said:


> It's not about tastes, your LGBT flag is about tastes. And the majority here - is not 100% architects. And how is that - a gay/bi/trans speaks for "majority"???
> You, for example: what do you know about style? What is it? How do you tell something is stylish or not?


You should be banned for that comment , if you want to discriminate people go to do it to your house. Ah by the way being gay / lesbian / trans doesn't change your way of seeing buildings...


----------



## DubaiM

CopyLeft said:


> It's not about tastes, your LGBT flag is about tastes. And the majority here - is not 100% architects. And how is that - a gay/bi/trans speaks for "majority"???
> You, for example: what do you know about style? What is it? How do you tell something is stylish or not?


These kinds of comments neither belong in a forum where skyscraper fans discuss about current highrise activity nor in the 21st century itself. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion, no matter who they are. 
As this is an anonymous forum, it's certainly not our job to comment about the private life of other users... So please stay objective, on topic and discuss like grown-ups...


----------



## Gabriel900

CopyLeft said:


> It's not about tastes, your LGBT flag is about tastes. And the majority here - is not 100% architects. And how is that - a gay/bi/trans speaks for "majority"???
> You, for example: what do you know about style? What is it? How do you tell something is stylish or not?


Now that's RACIST! Who you sleep with got nothing to do with this forum or what you like or hate in architecture!

I can't believe there is still people who talk using such a vile language in the 21st Century!! :bash:


----------



## dreamax00

Gabriel900 said:


> Now that's RACIST! Who you sleep with got nothing to do with this forum or what you like or hate in architecture!
> 
> I can't believe there is still people who talk using such a vile language in the 21st Century!! :bash:


I totally agree. I like Dubai a lot but the ruler describe the city as a tolerant an open minded one but they still send people in jail for loving each other. Sadly some other country the situation is even worse. Everyone should be able to find hapiness with the person they want.  If only the amazing and forefront architecture of the city could reflect an as good mindset.


----------



## Gabriel900

dreamax00 said:


> I totally agree. I like Dubai a lot but the ruler describe the city as a tolerant an open minded one but they still send people in jail for loving each other. Sadly some other country the situation is even worse. Everyone should be able to find hapiness with the person they want.  If only the amazing and forefront architecture of the city could reflect an as good mindset.


Dubai and UAE in general don't allow people to show affection in public whether you are gay or straight but in your room no one asks you or judge you on what you are doing! I think Dubai is a great open minded city with some cultural boundaries that is misjudged all the time  And I think this what makes it so unique and I honestly love it! 

Concerning the Ruler I seriously love him and he is doing some great improvement to Dubai and the UAE! No one did for his country what he did in the past couple of years and is still doing! he's a great inspiring man who is making sure laws are improving and evolving to be accepting to all type of people.

Now back to topic :lol:


----------



## DubaiM

Gabriel900 said:


> Now back to topic :lol:


Totally agree! A mod should better take care of the rest.


----------



## Yellow Fever

He is brigged.


----------



## GulfArabia

Good Riddance, thank you guys <3

Now back to


----------



## inno4321

good design


----------



## redbaron_012

Ch.W said:


> For me the design is beautiful I like the plane surfaces and the crystal like shape. With a black cladding it will be like a black diamond: rare and nice.


That could be the google earth image ?


----------



## al-numbers

^^...is it me, or does that tower look somewhat like Malaysia's PNB118? Might be the angles.


----------



## Gabriel900

The site recently (almost a week ago) ... still no major activity on it



Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

crossing fingers would be Awesome if work starts on this project too along with Iconic tower.


----------



## Oatmeal

So what would one of you guess to be the percentage this gets built?


----------



## Gabriel900

Oatmeal said:


> So what would one of you guess to be the percentage this gets built?


There is no percentage! It is already approved and they released recently a new tender of it! It is just a matter of time.


----------



## Oatmeal

Gabriel900 said:


> There is no percentage! It is already approved and they released recently a new tender of it! It is just a matter of time.


Okay. I'm as excited as anyone else is about this. Im just worried that it will be like Nakheel Tower, or something. 

But I actually didn't know this was approved so that makes me feel a lot better. :cheers:


----------



## amijima

according to this report , Dubai key projects are underway and planning for Expo 2020 Like : the Palm Gateway Towers , Royal Atlantis , Dubai Creek Harbour development , the Burj 2020 and the Route 2020 metro link :


Dubai firms award Dh30bn plus contracts: Mega projects revealed :

http://www.emirates247.com/property...ts-mega-projects-revealed-2016-05-31-1.631582


----------



## HolyMoly

Should Burj 2020 and Iconic tower be ready for the Expo in 2020? It's mid 2016 now and I can't see how this is going to be realized. Has there been any of such big projects that finished on time?


----------



## Arzonz

I'm worried about the Expo 2020's Project it self. i saw a google map picture of the plot which was from november last year, and there was barely anything happened there! Only the old expo Mark which that wasn't finished either!


----------



## droneriot

It doesn't take four years to build something as simple as that. The 2017 Expo in Astana only really got going with construction last year, and last year's Milan Expo was put together pretty quickly, too. That's just from what I've seen on skyscrapercity. So don't worry.


----------



## AltinD

Design plans were only finalized in march this year anyway


----------



## CopyLeft

It's a shame. Dubai sands do not tolerate any sloped designs. This pyramid will be dirty like hell most of the time.


----------



## Ch.W

I think the planers have this problem in mind and find solutions to avoid permanent dirt on the faccade.


----------



## CopyLeft

For shooooor! They've got it all covered  Especially the towers like Park Place, Damac Park towers DIFC (shameful double cucumbers with ridiculous pappuses) etc.


----------



## Ch.W

So your solution is a building designed to avoid any dirt on it's faccade by choosing a design with minimal work to keep it clean?
If this is your solution Dubai would be a desert of rectangle functional smooth cladded boxy buildings without any deco elements....


----------



## SA BOY

CopyLeft said:


> For shooooor! They've got it all covered  Especially the towers like Park Place, Damac Park towers DIFC (shameful double cucumbers with ridiculous pappuses) etc.


the DIFC penguins


----------



## CopyLeft

Ch.W, don't be so narrow-minded. If you haven't heard anything about "cylindrical surfaces" (e.g. i-Rise tower) concept, it's only about your ignorance. It has nothing to do with anybody's creative mind restrictions.


----------



## droneriot

Once Dubai has expanded enough to be the largest city on the planet, the desert sand will be too far away to affect the core of the city. Problem solved.


----------



## CopyLeft

That's exactly what everyone was saying in Dubai 20 years ago. After another 20 years, expect another 10% of the sand areas covered with concrete. What will it change? The slanted curtain walls will require cleaning every 22 days instead of 21. How often they will be cleaned? Every 3-6 months, as usual. The result? No real change at all. The buildings design still requires a bit of brains to be utilized.


----------



## aryadinata

*Fabulous*

faboulous building


----------



## Ch.W

There are already self cleaning facade systems available on the market. And also for more fields of application under development. I don't know whether such systems could be used in a city like Dubai? Perhaps it will be possible in the future to solve the desert sand problems this way?


----------



## droneriot

In all seriousness, the solution is fairly easy, have people clean it regularly. Works with the Fountain Lake. But that's the thing, sometimes in Dubai money is "saved" in the worst places, see flammable cladding as an example.

They put like a billion into building the tower, they should be able to pay some window cleaners three cents an hour to wash their windows twice a month.


----------



## Ch.W

Of course that would be the easiest way. But a facade that doesn't need any cleaning at all would be a real innovation. :yes:


----------



## AltinD

Ch.W said:


> There are already self cleaning facade systems available on the market. And also for more fields of application under development. I don't know whether such systems could be used in a city like Dubai? Perhaps it will be possible in the future to solve the desert sand problems this way?


Sand isn't really the problem, the humidity sticking sand, dust and dirt into the panels, is.


----------



## CopyLeft

I wonder if the "designer" of Burj 2020 has tried to replicate something similar to India Tower. Lo and behold, it's nowhere near - the hulking Burj 2020, and the elegant and stylish India Tower:


----------



## DubaiM

^^
I thought you were against sloped designs in Dubai, 'cause it collects sand on the glass cladding.


----------



## CopyLeft

^^
1. It was not designed for Dubai
2. Such amount of style justifies such amount of tilt.

For example, Tiburon is a sports car. No doubt about that, right? But now look at the proportion: GTR is a lot more of a sports car. Now where's the former one? Nowhere near the latter one!

Same is in the world of style: clumsy things are not taken into any account.


----------



## GulfArabia

That indian tower looks clumsy to me... Its a matter of taste and everyone is diffrent.


----------



## anordinarymouse

Idk about you guys but to me the Burj 2020 looks a lot more similar to Kuala Lumpur's "Merdeka PNB118" (KL118) than the India Tower.


----------



## CopyLeft

GulfArabia said:


> That indian tower looks clumsy to me... Its a matter of taste and everyone is diffrent.


Everything is a matter of taste to you, but some things are a matter of knowledge for those who are professionally connected with the subject.


----------



## droneriot

Art that has to appeal to millions has to take taste into account a lot more than the knowledge of experts. Doesn't do any good for the tower's business if architects love it and it makes everyone else vomit, then again if it makes architects vomit, usually it doesn't appeal to masses that well, either. 

I'm part of the uneducated masses and I think the tower is awkwardly crooked, and while I can keep my stomach contents under control, I don't think the design is in any way worth a megatall in Dubai, maybe a 200m tower in a less internationally visible city like Doha or Kuwait City.


----------



## halil istback

cool


----------



## DUBAI10000

I have to agree I think that this tower looks like a better version of The Merdeka Tower u/c. I like Burj 2020 more than I like Merdeka however the original design for this tower was no doubt more aesthetically pleasing however as an office tower they most likely disliked the floor plans of the original design


----------



## Gabriel900

Peaking at the site! Nothing yet .. let's see what will they say about it in this year's cityscape next week









a/anonuevo


----------



## CopyLeft

droneriot said:


> I'm part of the uneducated masses and I think the tower is awkwardly crooked


Holy FSM! If you're calling a perfect trilateral symmetry something "awkwardly crooked", then you must be an eager worshipper of Eris or Discordia.


DUBAI10000 said:


> I have to agree I think that this tower looks like a better version of The Merdeka Tower u/c. I like Burj 2020 more than I like Merdeka however the original design for this tower was no doubt more aesthetically pleasing however as an office tower they most likely disliked the floor plans of the original design


Do you find more aesthetics in a grim appearance (almost like City17's Citadel building) and the apex to be chopped off?


----------



## droneriot

Perfect trilateral symmetry? This??










Well, I'm respectful enough to not assume any loss of visual perception or processing, so instead I'll assume you merely misunderstood which tower my previous post was referring to.


----------



## CopyLeft

droneriot said:


> ..., so instead I'll assume you merely misunderstood which tower my previous post was referring to.


Could be the case. So you meant, it's Burj 2020 that makes you wanna vomit? Rightfully so, if that's what you wanted to say. It's fairly a shitty design, although it made somebody to think some time before he could assemble those shards together.


----------



## droneriot

I can see how the context got lost in that post. Burj 2020 looks like a product of the 1980s early vector graphics era. India Tower is easily one of the top five best never built towers.


----------



## droneriot

reach:


----------



## TravisZariwny

Thats great.


----------



## VenData

well the grass is growing nicely. is that were the poop pond was?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

I'm surprised the grass is even still alive. Shouldn't it have shriveled up and died in the harsh summer sun? Or is there a permanent moisture source such as groundwater or a leaky pipe in there?


----------



## The-King

^^ they used to dump sewage in that spot, the groundwater table is probably still very high there so the reeds and shrubs can survive quite well; even in summer as it seems


----------



## AP Design

Has it been canceled?


----------



## droneriot

AltinD has been saying from the start that the chances are so-so due to steel price iirc. Of course nobody wanted to believe him, myself included.


----------



## renujprs

*As for I understand*

As for I understand (of course certainly not really much), a lot of the stalled/cancelled tasks in Dubai were actually either mostly or even completely domestic. Possibly the workplace market is actually coming back?


----------



## alexandredaout

I do not see any progress, is it still topical ?


----------



## AP Design

alexandredaout said:


> I do not see any progress, is it still topical ?


It seems the decision makers have just switched their attention to the 1000+m tower.


----------



## Ydella

Thats cool


----------



## Gabriel900

Finally something is happening there! Activity is picking up



Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## Munwon

good turn of events


----------



## DubaiM

Wait..there's still hope? Well then let's hope


----------



## KillerZavatar

Awesome news!


----------



## noir-dresses

So what exactly is there, and what do you see being done?


----------



## CrazyDave

That's not enough activity to get excited about!


----------



## Fotografer

It's prep.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Grass growing in the foundation pit is usually a bad sign. It means that something, at some point, was heavily delayed.

When shrubs grows in the foundation pit, things really must have stood still for a while.

But when the foundation pit is in a _desert_, and you _still_ get shrubs growing there, you've gone into a new realm of construction delays.


(that being said, shrubbery would probably have better growing conditions inside the pit than outside it - more shade and higher groundwater table relative to ground level)


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

^^
It's no secret that nothing happened on site for many months. Personally I'm more curious for why they have started a second round of soil testing? Did they not finish the first one or did they realitze they need more data? :dunno:


----------



## Gabriel900

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> ^^
> It's no secret that nothing happened on site for many months. Personally I'm more curious for why they have started a second round of soil testing? Did they not finish the first one or did they realitze they need more data? :dunno:


I personally think there will be a redesign and a rename for the whole project! It's very weird indeed


----------



## ballom

AP Design said:


> For UAE climate, it's a wrong design. Sloped surfaces get dirty in a matter of days there, not months. But it takes months to clean such tower. Practically, this design is doomed to be dirty all the time. It has no chance to be looking clean even once in a lifetime.
> 
> And especially in case if it gets such dark windows as proposed on the renders/models, it will be twice as terrible. Black makes the dust visible as a thick layer of dirt.


https://youtu.be/A_yqGhTmTQE?t=1m40s


----------



## Gabriel900

New Render for the district:









http://www.bh-ns.com/index.php/projects1/mixed-use

I really hope they start soon


----------



## KillerZavatar

I love the design for Burj 2020, I am so happy they are keeping it for now :cheers:


----------



## AP Design

ballom said:


> https://youtu.be/A_yqGhTmTQE?t=1m40s


Xactly! Tiers+sheer c.wall. I've been already posting it - as a good & valid example of a building design for Dubai.


----------



## Gabriel900

KillerZavatar said:


> I love the design for Burj 2020, I am so happy they are keeping it for now :cheers:


Yeah hopefully they start working on this awesome design soon!! I'm in love! Has to be one of the best new proposals for dubai


----------



## Gabriel900

News about it from today



> Dubai Multi Commodities Centre (DMCC), the free zone authority on trade, enterprise and commodities in the emirate, said the master development plan for its ambitious Burj2020 District project *has been completed*.
> 
> The Burj2020 District, will offer world-class commercial, residential and retail spaces, including premium hotels, restaurants, recreational areas, *and two iconic super-tall towers designed by leading architects Adrian Gill & Gordon Smith*, reported Emirates News 24/7.
> 
> http://www.tradearabia.com/news/CONS_323497.html


----------



## Scion

Very rough guesstimates: if the tall one is 660m then the short one is 360m


----------



## Oatmeal

Gabriel900 said:


> News about it from today


Don't they mean Adrian Smith & Gordon Gill?


----------



## droneriot

Most likely. Either that or they're original Chinese brands like Sumsang.


----------



## AP Design

^^ Yes, the proposed designs are actually characteristic to the recent Chinese trends. Well suitable for China (there is no such a big amount of sand dust in the air), but terribly wrong for Dubai (sand dust+morning haze=dirty windows on the sloped sides, at all times).


----------



## BinSuroor

*DUBAI | Burj 2020 | 660m+ | 2165ft+ | 115 fl | 300m+ | 984ft+ |Prep*

I dont like the design, i have seen better proposal for this project


----------



## AP Design

^^ True. It's not quite usable either. And not really meaningful too. Same stuff as the previous one. Where did you see anything better?


----------



## Gabriel900

BinSuroor said:


> I dont like the design, i have seen better proposal for this project


Its a very old proposal used by the article to make a point .. its not the chosen one. The official one is the following great model :drool:


----------



## Cliff

looks kind of Chinese to me somehow..?


----------



## SiriusCane

Other proposal by RNL Design. It seems less high than the other proposals (observation deck at 580m) and the most worrying thing, I think this one is recent.


----------



## SiriusCane

http://*************************/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/burj-2020-dubai-tower-building-c070417-3-520x322.jpg


----------



## droneriot

You're trying to link a site blocked by the forum software.


----------



## Ch.W

You probably mean this one:








http://bustler.net/news/5586/from-s...-american-architecture-award-winning-projects


----------



## BinSuroor

^^Fugly
Thank god this is not the winning proposal


----------



## GulfArabia

Wish it was closer to the beach... it'll get alot more foot traffic...


----------



## germantower

^^ That , the general location of this tower and the planing of both communities JLT and the Marina with the highway cutting through it and the huge intersections at their corners make no sense at all. "Urban planing" at it´s worst.


----------



## Green_Plant

Very interesting tower!


----------



## SA BOY

anyone notice the JLT metro line coming around the back


----------



## SiriusCane

Oh yes, great observation. ;-) On DMCC website, Burj 2020 is said connected to Nakheel Harbour and Tower Station by a pedestrian air conditioned bridge. Concerning the distance which separates jumeirah beach and Burj 2020, I think in this masterplan, the megatall is further. While in the Smith + Gill design, it is clother (at the opposite corner, compared to the diagonal).
https://www.dmcc.ae/developing-dubai/burj2020


----------



## AP Design

Ch.W said:


> You probably mean this one:
> [image]


This kind of stuff, I presume? For an office tower, it's not a too bad solution. Although incredibly dirt-collecting, birds-accomodating and works-obstructing for any maintenance, but at least it is useful for the sunny side, in one sense.









_Bahar towers, Abu Dhabi_


----------



## AltinD

germantower said:


> ^^ That , the general location of this tower and the planing of both communities JLT and the Marina with the highway cutting through it and the huge intersections at their corners make no sense at all. "Urban planing" at it´s worst.


Huh?


----------



## AP Design

^^ It wasn't an "Urban planning" job, it was a "bean counting" job (squeezing numbers).


----------



## Tuscano

Burj 2020 Dubai Tower Building
UAE High Rise Architecture – new skyscraper by RNL Design, Architects

14 Apr 2017

Burj 2020 Dubai Tower Building

Burj 2020 Dubai Tower in UAE

Design: RNL Design

Burj 2020 Dubai Building is an American Architecture Awards Winner in 2017

One of seventy-nine shortlisted buildings that have won the prestigious 2017 American Architecture Awards ® for the best new buildings designed and constructed by American architects in the U.S. and abroad and by international architects for buildings designed and built in the United States.

Burj 2020 Dubai Shortlisted for American Architecture Awards

The aim of the Burj 2020 master plan is to create an integrated design accommodating the world’s tallest commercial tower, enhancing the Dubai brand in general and that of the Jumeirah Lakes Towers development in particular.

The tower is to be completed in advance of Expo 2020 Dubai, an event that will draw significant international attention to Dubai and the UAE.

BURJ 2020 Dubai
photo courtesy of architects

The combination of the location, function and need represent an opportunity to craft a destination that is both familiar and unique, unlike anything currently existing in the region. The vision is to create a gateway to Dubai that is iconic, diverse and of significant value to the greater community. This can be done by adhering to four root principals.

Burj 2020 Dubai Tower Building

Community – Intent, belief, resource, preference, needs, courtesy, sensitivity and respect. These are the elements of community. The compact nature of this location combined with the large program requirements presents the opportunity to create a mixed use community that exists nowhere else in Dubai.

Connectivity – making connections logistically (multi-model), economically (desirable business center) and personally (culturally rich experience).

Sustainability – to go beyond just “sustaining” and becoming a source of regeneration.
Opportunity – the compact development and mix of uses will present cross pollination and open new avenues for economic, social and cultural development.

Burj 2020 Dubai Tower Building

The project creates a significant new gateway to this growing international city. The development of the new Dubai World Central – Al Maktoum International Airport at Jebel Ali, which is planned to be fully operational in time for Expo 2020 Dubai, will change the manner in which visitors approach and enter the city. The 700-metre tall Burj 2020 will offer a new landmark within the city, becoming a significant skyline element. The creation of an observation deck at the highest accessible location within the tower, at a height of 580 metres, offers the opportunity to create the highest observation deck in the world, an attribute that will further enhance the landmark aspect of the project.

The placement of the tower on the site has been shaped by consideration of the views from Sheikh Zayed Road, the existing towers within JLT, the Dubai Eye and from within the public realm. In considering the parallel at Downtown Dubai, the majority of photo opportunities are realized on and around the bridge linking Dubai Mall with the Old Town area. The distance from this point to Burj Khalifa is approximately 330 metres. In considering the placement of the tower on the Burj 2020 site, the eastern corner is most favourable in meeting all the viewing criteria from the road, pedestrian and adjacent building perspectives, ensuring enhanced landmark performance.

Burj 2020 Dubai Tower Building

In addition to the tower, the master plan envisages the creation of a unique new destination within the city – expanding on the principles and values that have made Downtown Dubai a distinctive destination and international landmark.

The diversity of land uses and arrangement on the site aims to optimize the development value and to enhance absorption of development product. Blending employment, a range of living choices, diverse shopping opportunities that includes independent retailers that are possible as a result of the free-trade status of the site, hotel visitors and integrated cultural uses will combine in a dynamic, 24/7 urban environment.

The public realm will reinforce the qualities of the desert oasis, combining textured shade through a combination of planting and building structure, dynamic water elements and a range of public and semi-public landscaped spaces for residents, workers and visitors to enjoy.

Burj 2020 Dubai Tower Building

Ground level entry points to the development will be marked with palm grove planting with tight spacing, offering a deeply shaded environment reminiscent of the oasis. Water walls will be used between the upper level plaza and ground level, generating a vibrant quality and creating white noise to further enhance the special quality of the spaces. Elevators will pass in front of or through the water walls, taking visitors to the upper level retail plazas.

BURJ 2020, Dubai, United Arab Emirates | 2016
Architects: RNL 
Client: DMCC

https://*************************/dubai/burj-2020-dubai-tower-building


----------



## Emarati2009

«Arabtec» wins a contract to build Burj 2020 tower with 1.5 billion


----------



## germantower

^^ This design is not so bad, but why do they not build something like this on the round plot in business bay, were Hadids towers should have been done?


----------



## droneriot

A small triangle next to Meydan aside, the only thing ever built or proposed in Business Bay since 2009 has been 20-30 storey towers, the area doesn't seem to attract much investment this decade. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Gabriel900

Emarati2009 said:


> «Arabtec» wins a contract to build Burj 2020 tower with 1.5 billion


Not really ... they mean Wasl Tower on SZR not this one ... which was renamed to 2020 tower .. hence the confusion ... plus this design is NOT the winning one!


----------



## BinSuroor

I found this


----------



## Ch.W

Awesome
Where to you found this renders? Is it a new (final) version of the AS&GG proposal?


----------



## AltinD

The other one is way better


----------



## AP Design

Both are highly unsuitable for Dubai's dusty atmosphere. This amount of details on the top would collect an immense amount of dirt.

Although I like the new observation deck design.


----------



## BinSuroor

I found them over social media
This is outdated proposal, was posted in 2015


----------



## ballom

BinSuroor said:


> I found this


Go home Evolo, you're drunk.

Well if i'm totaly not a fan of the top, but the rest of the tower is good.


Sadly it doen't really fit Dubaï style and woudl look way better in a China city


----------



## Tuscano

FYI

2 Job opportunities with DMCC related to B2020 District:

Job Title *Director of Sales and Leasing - Real Estate*
Company Name DMCC (Dubai Multi Commodities Centre)
Job Location Dubai, United Arab Emirates

A Director of Sales and Leasing - Real Estate is required to manage and drive all aspects of sales and leasing of DMCC’s upcoming Burj 2020 District with a particular emphasis on commercial and branded residence spaces initially and a focus on retail at a later stage.

15 years minimum, 20+ years preferred with at least 5 years of team management experience in the Dubai real estate market. Desired Skills and Experience:



Job Title *Senior Construction Manager*
Company Name DMCC (Dubai Multi Commodities Centre)
Job Location Dubai, United Arab Emirates
Manage contractors and sub-contractors during the construction phase of the Burj 2020 District. Work with the design team, project manager and other contractors to pro-actively resolve issues to ensure no delays on site.

Desired Skills and Experience: Work with the design team, project manager and other contractors to pro-actively resolve issues to ensure no delays on site.


----------



## GulfArabia

The top looks unfinished.. and it doesn't match the rest of the building.


----------



## victor del rey

Any update on this one?


----------



## Gabriel900

thank you for this awesome find Whisky Peak



Whisky Peak said:


> found it here: https://alysontwong.com/marketing/


----------



## KillerZavatar

i love the design. :cheers: so happy they kept it


----------



## Scion

^^ It feels kind of strange without AP Design coming in to rant about the sloping glass surfaces accumulating dusts and sand.

Also, the cancelled Mumbai DB Tower was my favourite skyscraper design of all time. I'm so glad they got AS+GG to bring back that form factor here in Dubai, in a megatall height as well! :banana:


----------



## enrigue8

What a beauty this tower !
When will they start building the building now ?
Thank you in advance .


----------



## BinSuroor

Looks 700+m :bow:


----------



## Gabriel900

Am I the only one who thinks this awesomeness looks like a modern version of a lighthouse ... especially with that crown ... they should rename it to the lighthouse tower


----------



## Impass

enrigue8 said:


> What a beauty this tower !
> When will they start building the building now ?
> Thank you in advance .


Maybe they start in 2020


----------



## ZZ-II

Stunning design! Definitely far over 600m tall :cheers:


----------



## lilzena

*DUBAI | Burj 2020 | 660m+ | 2165ft+ | 115 fl | 300m+ | 984ft+ | Prep*

Not bad but I still don't think anyone can handle this type of tower better than Mr. alabar, Almost Impossible for DMCC handling such project!

DMCC needs to focus more on the current towers and bring in more activity to community & business owners around the lake. Still many shops and offices empty without even being rented once. 

For such project, need huge funding & a proper return on investment. Can't build a tower and keep it empty like many other buildings in JLT. 

If you look at the mega towers of emaar like burj khalifa and the tower you will realise the different. 

It's a Briliant idea but with the exact concept of emaar In building such towers!


----------



## enrigue8

Impass said:


> Maybe they start in 2020


Thank you .


----------



## droneriot

Scion said:


> ^^ It feels kind of strange without AP Design coming in to rant about the sloping glass surfaces accumulating dusts and sand.
> 
> Also, the cancelled Mumbai DB Tower was my favourite skyscraper design of all time. I'm so glad they got AS+GG to bring back that form factor here in Dubai, in a megatall height as well! :banana:


India Tower finished in a pointy tip though. The same could be applied here, having the building continue sloping inwards towards a tip instead of finishing with a flat roof, would make it about 800m. :lol:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

droneriot said:


> India Tower finished in a pointy tip though.


Pointy tip? Quite the opposite. It finished in a pointless pit.


----------



## Gabriel900

big fat breaking news!!!! site office, cabins machinery just started moving to site!!!! :banana: something is beginning :banana:


----------



## victor del rey

It'd be fantastic to have the creek tower, meydan one and this one under construction at the same time !!!!


----------



## Whisky Peak

Found this:

We were speaking on the 50th floor of Almas Tower, the DMCC’s headquarters. The tower stands out across the south Dubai skyline as one of the tallest buildings around, but will eventually be eclipsed by the tower of Burj 2020, the focal point of a new ambitious development in the free zone.
[....]
Later this year, the Dubai Diamond Conference takes place at the same time as the World Diamond Council annual meeting. Some star speakers are lined up for the events.
Before then, bin Sulayem will unveil the final design for Burj 2020, the new master development adjacent to the DMCC’s current location in Jumeirah Lake Towers (JLT).

"It is a mixed-use project, like JLT, but with *two super-large high-rise structures*, both of which *will be bigger than Almas*.
It really is something. *The main tower will be a super-tall building*, but I don’t want to get into a race.
I don’t want to go bankrupt building the biggest tower in the world in competition with the Chinese. *But the scale is huge*.”

source: http://www.arabnews.com/node/1139606/business-economy


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Cityscape next month will be something exceptional I am hoping where we will see the masterplan up close


----------



## Jillestalin

the work is concentrated where the supertall will be. This is a good sign


----------



## victor del rey

I think there's a bit of confusion over whether the preparation works are on the supertall or not as someone a few pages back suggested it was not adding some photos of the master plan, so could any expert put some light over this? Thanks in advance, it is certainly something important to discuss here...


----------



## Tony 90

I am in Dubai this weekend, overlooking the site, I can confirm that the only activity is in the east corner. Eqpt on site 1 x piling machine, 3 x mobile cranes, 3 x earth movers & some trucks. There are two site boards, laid out on the ground ready to be erected, unfortunately laying face down. What is very noticeable none of the site offices, vehicles or even the workmens hi-vi's have any logos on them, all very hush hush. Will post some close up pics of the site when I return to UK next week. Also the hoarding decals have been changed all around the site.


----------



## Tony 90

Further update:
5 trucks pouring concrete into piles.


----------



## Tony 90

2nd piling rig on site, for you construction officianados, it is a "Casagrande B300", well that's what is written on the side of it anyway.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ take some pics whenever you can if possible  it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## inronny




----------



## Gabriel900

^^ awesome they updated the whole fence


----------



## Tony 90

*New name for development??*

If you look at the above pic, you can see white squares on the fencing, this seemed to be covering up something.

One of them has fallen down in the wind, underneath it says "Uptown Dubai" with the website address "uptowndubai.ae".

:cheers:


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ awesome so this is basically won't be Burj 2020 for long

Edit: may I remind everyone this is the second megatall to be u/c in Dubai Soon? making them 3 with BK .. and 4 if they started soon with Dubai one


----------



## Scion

DMCC themselves said: "The Burj 2020 District is envisioned to be a world-class mixed-use development that shall be anchored by two super tall mixed-use towers (within Phase 1 and Phase 2 respectively)..."

From inronny's overview photos, it seems like that fence down the middle of the site is the divide for phases 1 and 2.


----------



## Jillestalin

^^ Is not it going to be a megatall and a supertall?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ megatall is a new term barely anyone use it at all


----------



## droneriot

Gabriel900 said:


> Edit: may I remind everyone this is the second megatall to be u/c in Dubai Soon? making them 3 with BK .. and 4 if they started soon with Dubai one


Two by Emaar, one by DMCC, one by Meydan. Who's next?

Guesses from my outside perspective: Damac's quest for the world's largest Damac sign might lead to a supertall, but who knows. Azizi seems to be going completely crazy with development lately, wouldn't put it past them. Nakheel? Zero expectations.


----------



## inronny

Located within walking distance to DMCC’s Jumeirah Lakes Towers, Uptown Dubai is set to become the ‘Hotspot’ of Dubai and the new beat for business offering a 24/7 live-work-thrive experience for residents and businesses.

Uptown Dubai will include more than 10 million sq/ft of grade A commercial and residential space, more than 200 retail and F&B outlets, approximately 3,000 residences, a unique central entertainment plaza that will be larger than New York Times Square, and a number of luxury hotels all offering supreme amenities for residents, workers and guests.

Uptown Dubai will be anchored by two iconic super-tall towers designed by internationally renowned architects Adrian Smith & Gordon Gill from Chicago.

To keep updated on all of the exciting progress of Uptown Dubai please register at www.uptowndubai.ae


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ That does it  name changed


----------



## Lisimah

From DMCC youtube channel:


----------



## Lisimah

I think Uptown Dubai is name of the whole district, not the tower. Tower most likely will have its own name.


----------



## Jillestalin

^^ Uptown Dubai Tower :lol: :lol:


----------



## ballom

Lisimah said:


> From DMCC youtube channel:


Was this video done by a new intern? :lol:

this is so plain and boring.
-no sound
-generic quotes and smilling photo
-no images or informations about uptowng dubai
-random background

kinda hard to take seriously DMCC with this level of profesionnalism.


----------



## SA BOY

project sign board is up with render on it


----------



## Jillestalin

:nuts: Wow! This is going fast.


----------



## CrazyDave

SA BOY said:


> project sign board is up with render on it


Does this mean it's under construction, the Title still says Proposed?


----------



## droneriot

The title says Prep, not Pro.


----------



## Gabriel900

Signboard while passing by today










On another note, did the municipality reveal the height of the tallest tower??? here is what you get when you search the plot number of it:


----------



## AltinD

Nah, that's just the height restriction due to DWC Airport approach routes proximity


----------



## Lisimah

^^

760m it's more than anyone could expect :banana:


----------



## SiriusCane

A bit weird, they've kept "Burj 2020" for the sign board... Maybe they intend to name the lower tower Burj 2020 as DMCC plans to complete first phase by 2020.


----------



## noir-dresses

So add a new name, and slogan like entertainment hotspot and things are back on track, wow that was easy. 

I would like to see the final detailed design.


----------



## KNR

Tony 90, i also miss that thing.


----------



## inronny




----------



## Gabriel900

Interestingly enough I was browsing through the latest renders and it looks like if the taller one is 700m+ this means the second tallest should be in the 400m margin while 2 of the shortest towers might actually be around ~300m making this one an actually tallest block.


----------



## jain ladda

any renders???


----------



## Lisimah

Tomorrow will start dubai diamond conference 2017, and as Ahmed bin Sulayem sayed before, final design will be presented


----------



## jain ladda

Lisimah said:


> Tomorrow will start dubai diamond conference 2017, and as Ahmed bin Sulayem sayed before, final design will be presented


ANY UPDATE??


----------



## Cadaeib

According to CTBUH, the height is now 459 meters minimum and a 340 meters tower minimum is U/C. Does someone have a source ?


----------



## Vito Corleone

Cadaeib said:


> According to CTBUH, the height is now 459 meters minimum and a 340 meters tower minimum is U/C. Does someone have a source ?


Visit to AS+GG office yesterday.


----------



## gdipasqu

and so Vito ?


----------



## Gabriel900

Cadaeib said:


> According to CTBUH, the height is now 459 meters minimum and a 340 meters tower minimum is U/C. Does someone have a source ?


The district is made up of 7 towers ... I won't be surprised if these numbers are for the first phase which doesn't include the megatall .. lets wait and see what the developers reveal.

^^ the final design of the project ..


----------



## jain ladda

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ the final design of the project ..


thanxx for this update .. and plzz do share the source or link of this update ..??
and do you have some images ??
thannxx..


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Very impressive thanks for sharing this will be a Central business district in its own right. And a Totally white tower will be very visible. Will probably be able to see it way down the Main highway Towards Abu Dhabi.


----------



## inronny

Last night. My windows are getting dirty.


----------



## Tony 90

*DMCC may build Uptown Dubai project with multinational partners*

Interesting article, seems that the current piling is not for one of the supertalls?? Unless another smaller residential tower is started & completed elsewhere on the site?? 



> The first tower in the free zone expansion will be delivered by the time Expo 2020 kicks off in the emirate, however, the two super tall towers, anchoring the development and designed by architects Adrian Smith & Gordon Gill from Chicago, are slotted for completion later, he said, adding that the timeline of construction and delivery of the project as a whole is still fluid.



https://www.thenational.ae/business/property/exclusive-dmcc-may-build-uptown-dubai-project-with-multinational-partners-1.672947


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ my guess is the current piling is for the 3rd taller tower in this cluster which is 300m+ but not the first 2 tallest! 

Since the consultant said there is one tower that is 300m in the works this makes a perfect sense


----------



## inronny




----------



## Tom_Green

Thank you for the update 


can a mod please change the first post with all the informations and renders we have so far?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Done


----------



## droneriot

Is Jumeirah Park abandoned? If anyone ever even lived there, that is. Not one car in the roads in any of the updates.


----------



## inronny

droneriot said:


> Is Jumeirah Park abandoned? If anyone ever even lived there, that is. Not one car in the roads in any of the updates.


Not abandoned, plenty of cars, also in the pictures 








2017/11/21


----------



## droneriot

inronny said:


> Not abandoned, plenty of cars, also in the pictures


I live in a similar (except much smaller) "instant upper class residential community" built from nothing SimCity-style in my city, and the number of cars going up and down the street all day long is just insane, I feel like some people just drive up and down the street all day. :lol: That's why the pics of Jumeirah Park almost look really deserted to me. But yeah maybe people there just spend more time in their house or at work, and less time in their cars.

As for the pic, are they working on a second building below the first, or is that a storage area?


----------



## Tony 90

I'm back in JLT, the site is a hive of activity, they are piling 24hrs a day.

3 x piling rigs.
2 x large caterpillar cranes.
Various earth moving eqpt.

Will post pics when I return.


----------



## inronny

2017/12/11


----------



## erbse

Is that still the most current design concept for Uptown Dubai?









http://media.propsearch.ae/photos/dubai/areas/uptown-dubai-11314_xl.jpg
https://propsearch.ae/dubai/uptown-dubai


----------



## Gabriel900

This was never a current design to begin with .. just go back one page you will find what you are looking for


----------



## erbse

Thanks.

Ugh. That curved design above would obviously be much better than that wrinkled thing.


----------



## ilkamoi

Looks like joiner's tool


----------



## Scion

Just saw these 2 posts on DMCC chairman Ahmed bin Sulayem's personal instagram. I think he browses SSC, specifically the local Dubai forums. :laugh:


----------



## germantower

erbse said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Ugh. That curved design above would obviously be much better than that wrinkled thing.


So this is the final design then?


----------



## Tony 90

*Uptown Dubai site - 5th December 2017*


----------



## Tony 90

*Close ups of the heavy equipment.*

The largest Piling rig.




Casagrande B300, seemed to need a lot of TLC.





Casagrande B250, not being used at moment.




This crane is huge.


----------



## Danielcity_18

Wich tower is U/C, the megatall?


----------



## Tony 90

*Uptown Dubai site - 10th December 2017*


----------



## Tony 90

*Uptown Dubai site - 14th December 2017*


----------



## Tony 90

*Working thru the night.*

They're working 24hrs a day, six days a week, not good for the neighbours.


----------



## Gabriel900

The current tower under construction is confirmed to be this one and it is 80F+ and a definite supertall


----------



## KillerZavatar

wow awesome! didn't even know there was supposed to be a supertall side tower!


----------



## ZZ-II

I hate it when they don't start with the main tower


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

ZZ-II said:


> I hate it when they don't start with the main tower


Yeah but still they are doing the supertall for Now. Would be huge news in Most cities  its only in Dubai Where it is rather Normal.


----------



## droneriot

You can consider it normal, but on that end of the marina area the only supertall is Almas Tower, so this supertall (plus the Address one near Blue Waters Island) will put some more weight in that corner. It will definitely be a skyline changer.

...and then a tower twice as tall will come.


----------



## toxtethogrady

ZZ-II said:


> I hate it when they don't start with the main tower


Feels like they diddled with us...:fiddle:oke:


----------



## Neutral!

Whoa! What a tower.


----------



## jhalsey

Nice trees around the base.


----------



## droneriot

Trees in the render doesn't mean trees in the real thing - you've been here for a decade, you know they always do that.


----------



## Zenru

Yeah the trees are there just for display.


----------



## Hamadals

*Adrian Smith Winner?*

Guys I'm confused, will it be the one designed by Adrian Smith?


----------



## Gabriel900

> *DMCC Taps Rockwell Group to Lead Interior Architecture of Uptown Dubai’s First Super Tall Tower*
> 
> DMCC, the world’s leading Free Zone for trade and enterprise, master developer of Jumeirah Lakes Towers (JLT) and the much anticipated Uptown Dubai, announced today that Rockwell Group, a New York based architecture and design firm, has been appointed as the Interior Architect for one of Uptown Dubai’s two super tall towers that will anchor the 10 million sq/ft development.
> 
> The super tall tower, whose name is to be revealed later this year, will comprise luxury hotel rooms and suites, high-end restaurants, health spas, extensive conference facilities, grade A offices, and 237 uniquely designed branded residences.
> 
> Shortlisted amongst six global bidders, the project Rockwell Group is to deliver for DMCC’s Uptown Dubai includes the design of the super tall tower’s first premium 5-Star hotel and branded residences, set for sale in early 2018.


https://www.dmcc.ae/news/dmcc-taps-...itecture-uptown-dubais-first-super-tall-tower


----------



## city of the future

This is one of the best looking supertalls in the world!


----------



## Scion

The right end >>>










From instagram stories of https://www.instagram.com/bachir_photo_phactory/


----------



## Tony 90

HLG bags raft foundation contract for DMCC’s Uptown Dubai project

Dubai Multi Commodities Centre (DMCC) has awarded the raft foundation contract for one of the two supertall towers of its Uptown Dubai project to HLG.

DMCC, a trade and enterprise free zone and the master developer of Jumeirah Lakes Towers (JLT), revealed that raft foundation work on the tower will require 12,000m3 of concrete and 1,500t of reinforcement steel.

HLG, which bested seven other shortlisted bidders, is expected to deliver the project by June 2018.

Shoring and piling works are reportedly underway for the development, which spans 929,030m2.



A commercial and residential building, the first supertall tower of Uptown Dubai will consist of hotel rooms and suites, restaurants, health spas, conference facilities, and 240 residences that will go on sale in early 2018.

Paul Ashton, executive director for property at DMCC, commented: “DMCC’s Uptown Dubai development is well underway as planned, with piling, shoring, and now raft foundation construction by HLG, commencing in March.

“The HLG collaboration will literally provide the foundation for what will take Uptown Dubai’s first […] supertall tower to new heights.”

Ashton noted that the tower will be ready for occupancy by Expo 2020 Dubai.

According to DMCC, Uptown Dubai’s two supertall towers were designed by Chicago-based architectural firm, Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill.

A mixed-use property, Uptown Dubai will comprise a total of seven towers atop seven podium levels. The main podium will be implemented 28m above ground. It will reportedly feature a two-level central plaza that will be larger than the New York Times Square, and will be connected to a mall located below it.

http:// http://www.constructionweekonline.com/


----------



## Gabriel900

site today by me


----------



## Tony 90

Quick update: Piling around outside of site is progressing, digging out of central core piles taking place.
Also HLG are on site & built a compound right next to the excavations. You can see it in Inronny's last pic, top right hand corner. Will post pics when I return.


----------



## Gabriel900

Tony 90 said:


> Piling around outside of site is progressing


wait you mean piling around the tower's footprint or piling on other towers?


----------



## Tony 90

Sorry, I meant piling around the towers footprint.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ lol you got me excited for a sec


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

Wow, imagine being in those houses across the street - a 115 floor tower across the street from you!


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ this will make a great set up for sci-fi movies to be shot in Dubai


----------



## Tony 90

Popped in to Almas Tower today & they have an Uptown Dubai, sales centre nearly ready to open. They have a model of JLT, including Uptown & surrounding area. I managed to take a few pics, will post when I return.


----------



## AltinD

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ this happens all the time in Dubai, I am not making it up. they demolish buildings in Dubai for taller ones, these villas won't stop in the way.


If those villas are individually owned, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Whisky Peak

A video about the drilling-works by Spie Batignolles, a French construction company
from December 9th, 2017:

https://vimeo.com/247668740


----------



## BinSuroor

Watch Ahmed bin Sulayem insta live story
https://www.instagram.com/ahmedbinsulayem


----------



## Scion

SO TALL :drool: :banana: :drool: :banana: :drool: :banana:


----------



## Tony 90

There are 3 models in the sales centre, the one shown above of the whole area, where the tower being built has been left out of photo. The 2nd model is of Uptown Dubai only, where the largest tower is up to the ceiling at least twice the height of the tower being built.
The third model is of the tower being built in great detail approx 12-15ft high, passed by yesterday, should be open to public any day.


----------



## Gabriel900

I was there today .. here you go guys .. you are welcome  The tower look easily 700m+



























































































































Very interesting renders showing JLT to extend further closer to Nakheel Tower.










https://www.protenders.com/projects/uptown-dubai


----------



## Redzio

I counted 160 floors + podium. I assume it is 720-800 metres high. :cheers:


----------



## BinSuroor

Bin Sulayem Mentioned that the shorter supertall will be taller than Almas tower which is 360m and the main supertall looks more than twis as tall :nuts:
Maybe we should change the title to 720m+:cheers:


----------



## Whisky Peak

^^ great pictures Gabriel :cheers: thanks!


----------



## Munwon

Main tower is at least 700m. Other supertall is very nice looking too.


----------



## Braudian88

What possibility should we see the Nakheel tower built in the near future finally?

Why isn't it built?


----------



## Dove21

I like the reflecion of the main Tower.


----------



## GeneratorNL

@DalianG.M. said:


> What possibility should we see the Nakheel tower built in the near future finally?
> 
> Why isn't it built?


I wouldn't hope for too much when it comes to Nakheel Tower, but hey, miracles can happen. Nakheel Tower was proposed just before the global financial crisis started, and was put on hold. Its developer (Nakheel) had a big dept due to the financial crisis, and they are not really known for developing big towers anyway. They mostly develop villa communities and low-rise buildings.

What will be built at Nakheel Tower's location? Only time will tell.


----------



## FrogT

Munwon said:


> Can we make a thread for the supertall? I think it would be a good idea.


oh no please  it's so near, it would be yet another thread...


----------



## droneriot

I had the same idea actually. It's odd there's a supertall soon under construction but nowhere to be found in the supertalls forum.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ The supertall is named currently "Uptown Dubai Phase 1A" so feel free to open one in the Supertalls section


----------



## Lisimah

Taken by me 

IMG_20180421_151722 by Lisimah, on Flickr

IMG_20180421_152018 by Lisimah, on Flickr

IMG_20180421_152105 by Lisimah, on Flickr

And some details :cheers2:

IMG_20180421_152653 by Lisimah, on Flickr

IMG_20180421_152117 by Lisimah, on Flickr

IMG_20180421_152742 by Lisimah, on Flickr

IMG_20180421_151737 by Lisimah, on Flickr

IMG_20180421_152959 by Lisimah, on Flickr

IMG_20180421_152330 by Lisimah, on Flickr


----------



## madrasi7777

The project looks like an ace!!!!!


----------



## Scion

It's kind of odd that on Adrian Smith & Gordon Gill's official website, they have many of their vision/cancelled projects for Dubai showcased in great detail, but still not a single mention of this project.


----------



## Lion007

*New update on Google Earth 3/8/2018 *


----------



## DubaiM

This project is truly a new gem for the JLT and Dubai Marina Area! I hope it will finally bring life to many dead streets around Jumeirah Lake Towers by attracting lots of tourists :cheers:


----------



## venom6

Just wow! It looks great!


----------



## GulfArabia

The smaller towers r out of place.…


----------



## droneriot

Actually that's a very common way of combining designs in China: Big glass behemoths with short white residentials. I've seen it so many times in this forum that I don't even notice the highrise residential filler anymore and just see the main towers.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Still looks good though! Great model too. We'll just have to wait for more foundation work progress to appear then.


----------



## Flo Flo

^^

Don't you think these white buildings are just placeholders simply because these parts of the project haven't been launched yet?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
hope they are real, dark cladding on the main towers and white on the residentials would look amazing together


----------



## inronny

2018/05/12


----------



## towerpower123

Only in Dubai would they put a Megatall next to 2 story villas!


----------



## Tony 90

Update: Steady progress during Ramadan, truckloads of rebar being delivered for raft foundation, will post pics when I return from Dubai.


----------



## Mohammad-Almarri

Master plan of the area and tower. 
232782422


----------



## KillerZavatar

i really liked the area around Almas Tower when I was in Dubai. Good to see that there is more developments in store all around


----------



## droneriot

Cool, I like the ending with what looks like a second phase.


----------



## DubaiM

Wait, is DMCC planning to redevelop the whole JLT area? If so, I am extremely excited for it! The area is so dead right now and those plans show everything JLT needed to become a popular place for tourists and locals :cheers:


----------



## droneriot

Developing all areas labelled "DMCC" on Wikimapia plus a path between them, that's what it looks like. The low-rise elements remind me of DIFC Gate Avenue a lot, except with those glass tunnels that I wonder if they're a serious plan.


----------



## Twopsy

I love those glass tunnels. They should be everywhere in Dubai. Walking outside in summer can be a pain. You need more than one liter of water per hour.


----------



## Whisky Peak

screenshots from the the video:


----------



## Tony 90

Site board now showing HLG as the main contractor? Maybe they have been awarded more than just the raft foundation.


----------



## friendsofthecity

Whisky Peak said:


> screenshots from the the video:


Cool!


----------



## Tony 90

*Uptown Dubai site - 4th June 2018*





















More pics on supertall thread.


----------



## PierreH

It seems that HLG is the main contractor now


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ stop spamming .. go get a real job dude


----------



## Gabriel900

Confirmation from the DMCC chairman that they will build the tallest commercial tower on that plot


----------



## losrollosdelpipa

Hopefully they're not referring to the one with the spire. I don't know if these renders from the video were the latest but there was no sign of the real model for the Uptown Dubai Tower.


----------



## KuwaitLover

Tony 90 said:


> Site board now showing HLG as the main contractor? Maybe they have been awarded more than just the raft foundation.


No, they have been on there since the beginning. Just the raft contractor for now.


----------



## PierreH

I was passing by today, saw that they changed the main contractor board to BIC Contracting, which is the new name of HLG.

Forgot to take a pic icard:


----------



## Gabriel900

China is coming ..

https://www.dmcc.ae/news/dmcc-signs...4487366&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook


----------



## PierreH

Are we looking for a chinese main contractor ? 
Do we know when the main contractor for the tower will be appointed ?


----------



## PierreH

some updates regarding the tendering of the construction :

_Dubai Multi Commodities Centre (DMCC) has selected the local/Belgian Belhasa Six Construct as the preferred bidder for the contract to build a mixed-use high rise tower at its Uptown Dubai development.

The 300 metre-tall mixed-use tower will have about 70 storeys and a total gross floor area of 103,650 square metres.

The space includes 46,700 sq m of commercial space, a 29,900 sq m five star hotel, 24,150 sq m of residential space, and 2,900 sq m of separate food and beverage outlets.

Dubai Multi Commodities Centre (DMCC) has received bids from six contracting groups for the contract in November last year.

In January, DMCC awarded the local/Australian BIC Contracting the contract to build the concrete raft foundation.

DMCC began the construction of its Uptown Dubai district in September 2017 with piling and shoring work.

Uptown Dubai, which was formerly known as the Burj 2020 District, will be built on a 106,000 square metre site next to Jumeirah Lakes Towers within the DMCC Free Zone. The masterplan has seven towers ranging in height from 60 metres to more than 500 metres. The towers will have commercial, residential and hotel space.

The district’s main tower, which will be built as part of a later phase, has been designed as the world’s tallest commercial building. The current holder of that title is the 541-metre One World Trade Centre tower in New York.

The concept architect for the towers is the US’ Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill (AS+GG). The masterplan was prepared by US-based WATG.

Source: https://www.meed.com/exclusive-preferred-bidder-selected-uptown-dubai-tower/_


So Uptown tower is the 300m building, and Burj 2020 is the 660m tower ?


----------



## inronny

2018/08/20


----------



## Gabriel900

I love how a 360m+ tower is not newsworthy or care worthy anymore in Dubai .. like another 300m tower ... Meh 

Cant wait till they start on the big one


----------



## Gabriel900

*DMCC's Uptown Dubai Proceeds at Pace; Foundation Works Completed for First Super Tall Tower in Uptown Dubai District*









https://www.dmcc.ae/news/dmccs-upto...6272784&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook


----------



## Tony 90

*Uptown Dubai Site 1st Sept 2018*

Only activity was HLG dismantling their compound, awaiting the main contractor.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

So then it's On Hold, right?

Oh, wait, wrong thread.


----------



## tallmark

erbse said:


> It's ridiculous to build such a large downtown-suited tower next to suburban family housing.
> Seriously, WTF? Dubai is artificial and ignorant beyond comprehension. icard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/903/ZgxHHd.jpg


Then why are you here in this forum?? Did anyone invite you in? NO. So just move on and find another forum that fits you. hno: In fact, I find this building design simply dazzling. It reminds me of crystals of Brazilian smoky quartz. Totally beautiful and ingenious. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. I love it, so I am browsing this forum for nice looking buildings, not making facile statements of hate against this country or that city


----------



## goodybear

When is the bigger of the two towers expected to start construction?


----------



## Gabriel900

goodybear said:


> When is the bigger of the two towers expected to start construction?


From now till 2020 I am guessing the tallest one should start ... as in the chairman of the dev company keeps on talking about this project as it is going to happen in the near future


----------



## droneriot

Fun fact: All cities are artificial. Cities do not grow in nature.


----------



## AbidM

droneriot said:


> Fun fact: All cities are artificial. Cities do not grow in nature.


I beg to differ, some cities grow organically, see London or for an extreme case Dhaka.


----------



## droneriot

Yeah, no. London didn't grow, it was built.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I think what they mean by natural as in it was built due to the necessity of an increasing population ..

Anyhow it doesn't really make one better than the other, Dubai is building marvels and a luxurious high quality of life for anyone seeking such standards, to come and live within it, while the rest of the world have a different agenda. Both are okay, both are good, both are nice and should be accepted.


----------



## steppenwolf

tallmark said:


> Then why are you here in this forum?? Did anyone invite you in? NO. So just move on and find another forum that fits you. hno: In fact, I find this building design simply dazzling. It reminds me of crystals of Brazilian smoky quartz. Totally beautiful and ingenious. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. I love it, so I am browsing this forum for nice looking buildings, not making facile statements of hate against this country or that city


Like Erbse, I believe there are some universal guidelines of urban design which apply everywhere. Tall buildings naturally appear in the most connected, walkable, dense, urban parts of a city and there, they are guaranteed long term tenants, they wont generate loads of polluting car journeys, and they help people live next to where they work which is all very green and sustainable. 

But, another rule of urban design is to respond to local context - cultural context etc. These towers in the middle of low density areas far from the city centre may be what people in this region want, and it may remain that way long term. walkability is less desirable in a hot desert city, electricity consumption is not much of an issue in a land rich in solar energy and oil, and getting from home to work easily and cheaply is not an issue where everyone can afford their own personal driver. 

The issues may arise in the longer term when these distant towers fall out of fashion when newer ones come along. because they are not in the centre of the city, they may just get abandoned. Because they are not highly accessible they are at risk if personal transport for some reason gets more expensive.

Whatever the case, these towers are not urban. They're a new kind of artificially pumped, suburban destination address. And they don't follow the rules of every other city, where money doesn't flow from the ground, tall buildings are only justifiable where there is natural demand at the most desirable core locations in a city, and where people value the benefits of urban density.


----------



## Gabriel900

steppenwolf said:


> These towers in the middle of low density areas far from the city centre may be what people in this region want, and it may remain that way long term.



FYI this tower is NOT in the middle of a low density area, it is on the side of JLT and Marina .. basically within JLT with more towers to come next to it and around it while villas remain to the background.


If anyone doesn't know what JLT is, and what is next to this? check the image below .. all pics are taken from there so it barely appears on pics, basically what u see in the below pic is across the street from this


----------



## Jordan de California

Human nature is to build cities. They are our habitat. Some of them are bigger, some are smaller. The vast majority of us choose to live close to other people, and cities are the way we do it. There is therefore nothing inherently unnatural about any human-built city. An individual's aesthetic preferences do not determine whether something is "natural." Human nature simply allows for a wide variety of factors to determine the form of our habitats. Dubai is as natural as Dhaka, Denver, Dalian, Dusseldorf, or Durban.

Personally, I love the idea and aesthetic of a megatall skyscraper rising across the street from a single-family housing subdivision. I totally get why that might not appeal to others, and I don't know if I can even articulate fully *why* I like it. I just think it's awesome, and I'd love to live near it, given the chance.

To each his own. No need to denigrate. If you prefer other ways of doing things, you can say so, but there's no need to tear down what others enjoy.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Especially in Frankfurt (Germany), it is the case that skyscrapers stand next to Apartment houses and villas.


----------



## Scion

Gabriel900 said:


> FYI this tower is NOT in the middle of a low density area, it is on the side of JLT and Marina .. basically within JLT with more towers to come next to it and around it while villas remain to the background.


Just to expand on Gabriel's point, I've labelled the location of this project in the photo:










photo source: https://www.bachirmoukarzel.me/panoramic


----------



## Hamadals

Awarded!! News of the day !!! =)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BskfRI-Hrcy/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=19c7b7zfb3pxf


----------



## SA BOY

Dubai's inability to landscape completed interchanges is typical of doing half a job. lived in Dubai for 14 years and built lots of projects so I've seen it all first hand


----------



## Hudson11

Hamadals said:


> Awarded!! News of the day !!! =)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BskfRI-Hrcy/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=19c7b7zfb3pxf


that's for the supertall.


----------



## city of the future

Why is this thread saying prep? Nothing is done on the tallest tower


----------



## JorgenHans

Together with Burj Jumeirah Central one of my favourite projects in Dubai

:cheers:


----------



## droneriot

city of the future said:


> Why is this thread saying prep? Nothing is done on the tallest tower


It's a leftover from when both towers were in this thread. Don't worry about it, SSC is notoriously undermanned (or underpersoned for the Last Jedi fans) with moderators but everything has its proper status eventually when someone gets around to it.


----------



## Hudson11

:duck:

CTBUH has this listed as "Uptown Dubai Tower 1" which is confusing as heck, so I added Burj 2020 back to avoid it. I'm guessing it's approved, considering the first tower is under construction and this is Dubai.


----------



## Twopsy

If DMCC really builts a tower taller than Burj Khalifa, that would be very good news for Dubai Creek Harbour Tower. I am sure that Emaar wants to own the tallest tower in the city (and on earth).


----------



## Guest

KillerZavatar said:


> just this main tower or the whole complex?
> 
> makes you wonder, how does this compare to similar projects? How much was Burj Khalifa and did that include surrounding or only the tower, and how much would that be adjusted to inflation?


my bad tower budget is 1.1B$ yes only the tower


----------



## Tom_Green

In Tokyo you can see what skyscrapers make really sense. 200m not more. That is the average height of the tallest towers around Tokyo station. 

Everything above it is just to show of.


----------



## city of the future

Kyll.Ing. said:


> To fully embrace my role as the Negative Nancy in here, I will interject that a sudden height increase like this makes the project seem less likely to happen. If they can just discard the previously announced plans and make the tower a full 30 percent higher, it means the tower must still be on the concept stage (otherwise, they'd have to re-do a ton of design work, particularly on the geotechnical side). Making it 30 % taller would also make it quite a bit more expensive, which suggests that either budgets got a lot more generous for no discernible reason (Dubai real estate prices have been falling quite a lot for years now, so spending a lot more money on spectacular buildings doesn't seem as lucrative) or no budget has been set yet and they're just toying around with concepts to generate buzz: "Check out this really tall tower that may one day be your neighbour if you buy into one of the surrounding buildings we plan to build in phase one!"
> 
> It could also be that the 660 m figure is still the one they're going for, and the renders exaggerate the size of the tower to make it seem bigger and more attractive. As long as they haven't announced a height change, and have a disclaimer somewhere about renders not necessarily showing it completely to scale, they can't be said to be lying.
> 
> At any rate, it seems like the tower will be years in the future if it ever happens at all. Its site is occupied by a construction office that doesn't look likely to move until they finish the supertall at least, which is already far enough into the future that things become completely unpredictable. If the market situation of 2005 decides to make a sudden return it's nice to have designs ready to sell, but as of now it doesn't look like towers taller than 360 meters make any financial sense in Dubai (and they haven't since before the 2007 financial crisis, as I've pointed out several times before - barring The Address Boulevard with its 70+ meter spires, no building above 360 meters in the city has started and completed/currently ongoing construction since before then).
> 
> All in all, I think Uptown Dubai Tower 1 mostly serves as a nice set piece to drum up excitement for the Uptown Dubai cluster, that is to say the parts of it they're currently building. Something in the renders that says "one day we'll build this huge landmark and the district will become really attractive and the apartments we're now selling will be worth lots of money". We've seen it with Burj Jumeirah, Meydan One, Dubai Creek Tower and several others: projects that, while not necessarily profitable to _actually build_, look nice in the background of the drawings and make the stuff currently on sale more recognisable/memorable to potential buyers. Non-binding promises that the development will one day become a landmark district.
> 
> TL;DR: Words and renders are cheap, construction is expensive. I'll believe the fancy talk when I see it happen.


You hit the nail right on the coffin. This most likely has no chance of being built, as you stated see all other flashy projects with tall centerpiece towers, only one was ever done, Burj Khalifa. Plus the local market conditions make it very tough to sell any units


----------



## ZZ-II

I also highly doubt this tower will get build.


----------



## ed500




----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> I also highly doubt this tower will get build.


yes, especially with another global recession on the horizon it seems unlikely. Two likely outcomes are that the Tower starts, but never reaches anything above ground level or that it gets redesigned and we end with a much shorter tower. It is not impossible though, so I want to be cautiously optimistic for now. :cheers:


----------



## Flo Flo

One thing that doesn't really work is the location of the project. 

They had tons of opportunities to develop it in an appealing area, but instead they choose to settle in a place surrounded by highways, desalination and power plants. 

Dubai has a long coast line where these projects, would perfectly fit in, with nice and unobstructed views (they would therefore be much easier to advertise and sell) but instead, developers spend billions to initiate constructions in places where people don't want to go and they stop the work because they realize they will only loose money.


----------



## Tom_Green

Flo Flo said:


> One thing that doesn't really work is the location of the project.
> 
> They had tons of opportunities to develop it in an appealing area, but instead they choose to settle in a place surrounded by highways, desalination and power plants.
> 
> Dubai has a long coast line where these projects, would perfectly fit in, with nice and unobstructed views (they would therefore be much easier to advertise and sell) but instead, developers spend billions to initiate constructions in places where people don't want to go and they stop the work because they realize they will only loose money.


Yes. Would be perfect at the entrance of the palm.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Tom_Green said:


> Yes. Would be perfect at the entrance of the palm.


A good location is no guarantee of success either. At the entrance of the palm already lies Dubai Pearl, possibly the greatest clusterfudge in construction history. A project with great views and a central location, which was initiated twice, torn down once, abandoned who knows how many times, currently left to the elements and so far beyond bankruptcy nobody wants to touch it with a ten-meter pole. Last thing I heard, just getting the site back to zero would cost several billion dollars. 

A bit further down the road you may find the Gateway Towers and One At The Palm as well, huge projects at the base of the palm that both grew in short spurts only to slow down massively. Such an erratic pace of construction doesn't usually signal that the higher-ups are expecting a quick return on their investment.

So yeah, not even a good location can save a project if other success factors aren't fulfilled. Maybe a well-managed project can be successful despite its location, but then they have to turn the location into a bit of a destination themselves. And in a city full of developments that all try to be the hippest location around, all isolated from each other by impassable highways, that is no easy feat. Burj Khalifa and Dubai Marina managed to turn their locations into a destination (mainly because an ungodly amount of money was spent to build a lot of stuff worth visiting at once in the same place), but plenty of other developments ended up as just a stop along the highway.


----------



## Scion

At *1:34* in the below youtube video, the height of Tower 1 is shown as *711m*.



A7R said:


> A little bit of a technical video about this project.
> They mention that the main tower will be 711M tall and is still 5 years away and confirming that tower 2 (uptown tower) will be 340m tall.
> 
> (only the first 15 minutes concern this project the rest is about Jeddah tower)


----------



## Hudson11

good stuff.


----------



## Redzio

^^ And he said 711m tower construction start within 5 years. So don't expect big movement for now.


----------



## Hudson11

5 years isn't a bad time frame for a supertall. Particularly in a phased project like this.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thanks for linking that, good stuff!


----------



## Tony 90

Uptown Dubai development last week.


----------



## GeneratorNL

In Dubai it's always fascinating to see a supertall rising next to suburban sprawl. 😁

Having said that, of course I do hope that the megatall will be built as well.


----------



## Kbreezius

That image is crazy. One of the world's tallest skyscrapers is being built next to endless land to build.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Kbreezius said:


> That image is crazy. One of the world's tallest skyscrapers is being built next to endless land to build.


Quite a few of them, actually, if the development goes according to plan. This is only the second tallest tower.

Not that the tallest one appears to have any good chances of being built, but there could still be a tower cluster there anyway.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Not that the tallest one appears to have any good chances of being built, but there could still be a tower cluster there anyway.


I was under the assumption the tallest tower was one of the most likely megatalls we might get.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Redzio said:


> Yeah and the 50% empty business bay? Why developers built new projects far from city centre where there are empty plots 1km from a Burj Khalifa? They must be worth hundreds millions of dollars. And yet, really slow development here.


They would be worth a lot if the city had had good connectivity and coherence between its "superblocks". That's not really the case in Dubai, where the highways effectively serve as moats or great walls that keep developments very separate from each other. Two points that may be only a hundred meters apart on each side of a highway, might take ten minutes of driving to travel between (usually via a highway interchange), or an hour to walk (usually via some questionable route choices, such as walking along highway ramps).

It also doesn't help that all the plots in each "superblock" are effectively owned by one developer. If the developer doesn't want to build up all the plots in their block, nobody can do anything about it and the city gets the characteristic "pattern baldness". The other developers then do the same in the superblock they own a few miles away across town, and the result is multiple sparsely built developments, instead of one coherent cityscape. It is effectively a collection of glorified detached suburbs right next to each other, not a city.


----------



## Whisky Peak

pictures from a model at the DMCC headquarters (May 25th 2022)
source: DMCC welcomes H.E. Abdulla Al Basti to Its Headquarters and Trade Facilities in Dubai



















It shows also the reduced-high-version of the tower.
But I agree with Gab´s opinion: We won't know until it's built...


----------



## Hudson11

i don't want to have to be the one to mention it, but it looks... 499m 🇨🇳


----------



## Tony 90

Uptown District model at Almas Tower.
Took these pics a couple of weeks ago, that seems to confirm the relocation of the bigger tower to North corner.
Also, there were 5 other high rise towers, which seem to be repaced by seven low rise towers?


----------



## Gabriel900

I dont think there is anything confirmed about the remaining towers until they officially announce them, I am taking them as placeholders with a high hope that the tallest one stays a megatall.

The smaller towers though look like basic placeholders, and they added more plots around it for more towers, I am glad they will keep the diamond design for the 2 main signature towers.

Side-note: I am glad they ditched the common podium idea, it was bulky huge and just detaches the masterplan from the rest of the city, this way it looks way easier to integrate it with JLT. Plus I hope they find a way to clad these podiums, especially for Uptown Tower which is almost completed and the podium isnt that nice to look at.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

While it is expensive to build Megatalls, it's cheap to present them and cheap to promise them. As long as no actual commitment needs to be made, it doesn't take a lot to draw up some professional renders and build a model. It's easy to promise the pie in the sky as long as one doesn't have to bake it.

If, on the other hand, downscaled plans are presented, it means the developer has considered the original proposal seriously enough that they've made adjustments to make it more feasible. That's a serious step on the road between making a presentation and making it real. Otherwise, if there is no intention to build it, why modify the presentation at all? If they were only in it for the attention, they might as well stick to the original proposal for years and years. But a downscaling towards feasibility signals intent. In other words, the tower gets a lot more real as it gets smaller.

Yes, it means that the finished product is a smaller tower than what was first presented. But on the other hand, it's better to have an actual 450m tower than the empty promise of a 700 m tower.


----------



## Gabriel900

I am very intrigued to know why they decided to move the tallest tower to the other corner .. the whole thing has no height limits anw. Maybe for better integration in the skyline?

The new render seems to be more around 500m with that tall crown but God knows, hopefully the next phase is the tallest tower not the smallest ones, then we will get confirmation on what to expect.


----------



## vorob1715

I counted about 115 floors, including the base. So maybe 550 to 600 m?


----------



## PenangLion

Given the high amounts of failed sub-450m+ projects in Dubai, I won't have any confidence for this project either.


----------



## Redzio

This tower will be cut, 711m not happen and you can remove this height from the thread name.

I'm sad that original is gonna be cancelled and redesign. Exept Jeddah Tower this was the most believeble +700m project - just look at this video. It was real, calculated detailed project and the only problem was developer money. 





I don't like dubai urban planning but the tower itself was something new. Real roof height above 700m, nice shape... sad that it is gone now


----------



## Tony 90

Uptown District Model, June 2022


----------



## Whisky Peak

Gabriel900 said:


> I am very intrigued to know why they decided to move the tallest tower to the other corner .. the whole thing has no height limits anw. Maybe for better integration in the skyline?
> 
> The new render seems to be more around 500m with that tall crown but God knows, hopefully the next phase is the tallest tower not the smallest ones, then we will get confirmation on what to expect.


Maybe they want a free view at Jumeriah Islands as an attractive selling point.


----------



## Gabriel900

it could still be 600m tall though


__
http://instagr.am/p/CfLfncNlGXj/


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> it could still be 600m tall though
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CfLfncNlGXj/


Isn't that just the previous design? It doesn't look like the one shown in models above. Notably, it's missing the crown.

Also LOL at them marketing it as an "urban masterpiece". Wonder what definition of "urban" they use, wherein an insular project surrounded by an impassable moat of highways could even be considered a "piece".


----------



## BinSuroor

DMCC if you're reading this.. just add a freaking spire and give us our 700+ meter building back 😂😂😂


----------



## NanoRay

Uptown Tower 1 after hearing rumors:

Aight I’m not going to get hair-cut. I’m gonna stay like this.

2022:

Nope.


----------



## Gabriel900

DMCC re-posted the new render on instagram, seems the new tower is around 550-600m


















DMCC (@dmcc_authority) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 197 Following, 2,889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from DMCC (@dmcc_authority)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

The angle makes it hard to tell, but have the proportions of the tower changed too? Does this render use a new design for the tower, or just the old model at, say, 0.85x scaling? This would have implications for the degree of readiness for the design. If they have actually re-designed it when making it smaller, it would signal that what we see is what they will build. If it's just the previous model scaled down, details are still up in the air, and further changes would be guaranteed to come.


----------



## Twopsy

Wasn't the idea to build the world's second tallest building?


----------



## Redzio

Why height in thread title is still 711m?


----------

